# 2WW Symptom Thread **10 BFP already!**Check out their symptoms! Lucky Lucky!!!!!



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!! 

I thought it would be nice to have new place to post all of your 2WW symptoms and compare! It will be interesting to see which ones become BFPs! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:baby:Happy and healthy 9 months!!:baby:
*

November

Medipea
ArmyWife1984
char1120
happydappy
Palesa
pandaspot 
BambinoLemonT 
TTCnov2012 
Audraia 
GlitterMommy 

*​


----------



## KelseyK

I'm on CD19 not sure when I O, thinking it was yesterday.

CD17 Headache and minor cramps

CD18 I cramped alllll day. Sharp and dull. I've had shooting pains in bbs. Bad headache

CD19 I have had flutters/muscle spasms in my uterus alll day. Plus I have been extremely tired, can't wake up. I have also had acid reflux today which I have never had.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Again!!! lol I will join this thread too!!

O- around Oct. 21-22
-Next night following O Intense cramping
-Since then on and off pinching down there.
-Dizziness

8dpo-Today- Took a nap with LO and when I woke up and stretched felt pain in my uterus....possible RLP I hope!!!


----------



## tulip11

hi can I join ? well I am on cd 23....headaches,sometimes uterus cramps,backache n having a feel of nausea in the morning....


----------



## KelseyK

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi Again!!! lol I will join this thread too!!
> 
> O- around Oct. 21-22
> -Next night following O Intense cramping
> -Since then on and off pinching down there.
> -Dizziness
> 
> 8dpo-Today- Took a nap with LO and when I woke up and stretched felt pain in my uterus....possible RLP I hope!!!

Yay!! That sounds promising!!!!! I've been dizzy as well :/ I wish my LO would have taken a nap today. I've been super irritable and I feel horrible so I made him cupcakes LOL. 

Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! When are you going to test? You're a few days ahead of me.


----------



## KelseyK

tulip11 said:


> hi can I join ? well I am on cd 23....headaches,sometimes uterus cramps,backache n having a feel of nausea in the morning....

Of course!! Ugh I've been having the WORST headaches!! When are you expecting AF and when did you o? Those sound like some good symptoms so far!!


----------



## tulip11

KelseyK said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi can I join ? well I am on cd 23....headaches,sometimes uterus cramps,backache n having a feel of nausea in the morning....
> 
> Of course!! Ugh I've been having the WORST headaches!! When are you expecting AF and when did you o? Those sound like some good symptoms so far!!Click to expand...

hun I hope so...well I got positive opk on cd 15-16-20 but now according to temp its showing may b I have ovulated on cd 20....but by bbt is really strange...I have been TTC since dec 2011 I really want BFP...may we all get our BFP this cycle ...lots of baby dust to u :) :flower::hugs:


----------



## tulip11

KelseyK said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi can I join ? well I am on cd 23....headaches,sometimes uterus cramps,backache n having a feel of nausea in the morning....
> 
> Of course!! Ugh I've been having the WORST headaches!! When are you expecting AF and when did you o? Those sound like some good symptoms so far!!Click to expand...

usually I have 28 days cycle but last time I had 35 days cycle...so still abt a week to go...lets c wt happens .


----------



## Shedge84

Can I join this is my third month TTC and think I am 10DPO I think and I am having really sore nipples, irritable, stomach cramping since last week, thick white cervical mucus and feeling tired :( going to test on Friday 2nd fingers crossed to us all :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

KelseyK said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Again!!! lol I will join this thread too!!
> 
> O- around Oct. 21-22
> -Next night following O Intense cramping
> -Since then on and off pinching down there.
> -Dizziness
> 
> 8dpo-Today- Took a nap with LO and when I woke up and stretched felt pain in my uterus....possible RLP I hope!!!
> 
> Yay!! That sounds promising!!!!! I've been dizzy as well :/ I wish my LO would have taken a nap today. I've been super irritable and I feel horrible so I made him cupcakes LOL.
> 
> Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! When are you going to test? You're a few days ahead of me.Click to expand...

How old is your LO? 
I'm not sure when I am going to test. Period is due sunday-monday. I don't have any preg tests at the moment but I do have OPKS and I read online that sometimes they can be used as HPT.
When do you plan on testing?
Did you have a lot of symptoms with your firsT?


----------



## spoken

I wanna ad too! 
I'm new to this...although not new to having kids. LOL I don't remember how it was before (my current baby is 11) 
But my 2ww symptoms started with with 
1 dpo: 97.6 bbt, watery cm
2 dpo: 97.7 bbt, watery/cloudy cm, sore BBs (not normal right afte O), 
3 dpo: 97.8 bbt, watery/creamy cm, sore BBs, constipated. 
4 dpo: 97.9 bbt, thick cm, sore BBs, small amount n not firm BM in the morning (TMI), PM heartburn and headach
5 dpo: 98.1 bbt, thick cm, slight sore BBs in the AM but more in the PM, sharp/dull lower back pain
TODAY: 6 dpo: 97.9 bbt (but had a hard time going to sleep, 4 1/2hours sleep), thick cm and constant wet feeling, BBs painful afternoon time, early morning lower pelvic pain-shooting/pinching on right side, and as day progresses it is across pubic bone area. I have an old hernia repair above pubic bone and it feels like its pulling a little bit.
I've had this past weekend and still do a stuffy nose too.
IDK if any of this means anything, but some things dont normally happen that are so...thoughts?


----------



## tulip11

spoken said:


> I wanna ad too!
> I'm new to this...although not new to having kids. LOL I don't remember how it was before (my current baby is 11)
> But my 2ww symptoms started with with
> 1 dpo: 97.6 bbt, watery cm
> 2 dpo: 97.7 bbt, watery/cloudy cm, sore BBs (not normal right afte O),
> 3 dpo: 97.8 bbt, watery/creamy cm, sore BBs, constipated.
> 4 dpo: 97.9 bbt, thick cm, sore BBs, small amount n not firm BM in the morning (TMI), PM heartburn and headach
> 5 dpo: 98.1 bbt, thick cm, slight sore BBs in the AM but more in the PM, sharp/dull lower back pain
> TODAY: 6 dpo: 97.9 bbt (but had a hard time going to sleep, 4 1/2hours sleep), thick cm and constant wet feeling, BBs painful afternoon time, early morning lower pelvic pain-shooting/pinching on right side, and as day progresses it is across pubic bone area. I have an old hernia repair above pubic bone and it feels like its pulling a little bit.
> I've had this past weekend and still do a stuffy nose too.
> IDK if any of this means anything, but some things dont normally happen that are so...thoughts?

ur temp looks like still high so its a good sign hun :) Fx for u :thumbup:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I am 5DPO, and I haven't really had many symptoms. Except today I felt mucusy in the back of my throat, and I felt "wet" down there. Hope we all get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## kaili

My cycle varies from between 4 to 6 weeks so i really have no clue when AF is due... i'm on CD29 and 11DPO...

but here are my symptoms: ridiculously sore breasts... like, pain is an UNDERSTATEMENT for what i am experiencing. it hurts to walk, to sit, to lay, in a bra, out of a bra, in the shower, while i am sleeping, its awful. and ive never had a single bb pain before from AF, and im an A cup so its not because they're heavy Ds... been having this for the past 48 hours, woke me every 30 minutes last night...

other than that, today i noticed some mild cramping just below my belly button and a little to the right... i am losing my damn mind, i really wish i knew when to expect AF so i could just relax


----------



## ArmyWife1984

kaili said:


> My cycle varies from between 4 to 6 weeks so i really have no clue when AF is due... i'm on CD29 and 11DPO...
> 
> but here are my symptoms: ridiculously sore breasts... like, pain is an UNDERSTATEMENT for what i am experiencing. it hurts to walk, to sit, to lay, in a bra, out of a bra, in the shower, while i am sleeping, its awful. and ive never had a single bb pain before from AF, and im an A cup so its not because they're heavy Ds... been having this for the past 48 hours, woke me every 30 minutes last night...
> 
> other than that, today i noticed some mild cramping just below my belly button and a little to the right... i am losing my damn mind, i really wish i knew when to expect AF so i could just relax

Wow! I only experienced painful breasts after I gave birth and my breasts were severly engorged with milk. Hope its a good sign!!! :dust:


----------



## spoken

kaili said:


> My cycle varies from between 4 to 6 weeks so i really have no clue when AF is due... i'm on CD29 and 11DPO...
> 
> but here are my symptoms: ridiculously sore breasts... like, pain is an UNDERSTATEMENT for what i am experiencing. it hurts to walk, to sit, to lay, in a bra, out of a bra, in the shower, while i am sleeping, its awful. and ive never had a single bb pain before from AF, and im an A cup so its not because they're heavy Ds... been having this for the past 48 hours, woke me every 30 minutes last night...
> 
> other than that, today i noticed some mild cramping just below my belly button and a little to the right... i am losing my damn mind, i really wish i knew when to expect AF so i could just relax


--I have had sore breasts since after O...tht don't happen so early for me, so Idk...we'll see!


----------



## AZBabyDust

kaili said:


> My cycle varies from between 4 to 6 weeks so i really have no clue when AF is due... i'm on CD29 and 11DPO...
> 
> but here are my symptoms: ridiculously sore breasts... like, pain is an UNDERSTATEMENT for what i am experiencing. it hurts to walk, to sit, to lay, in a bra, out of a bra, in the shower, while i am sleeping, its awful. and ive never had a single bb pain before from AF, and im an A cup so its not because they're heavy Ds... been having this for the past 48 hours, woke me every 30 minutes last night...
> 
> other than that, today i noticed some mild cramping just below my belly button and a little to the right... i am losing my damn mind, i really wish i knew when to expect AF so i could just relax

Kaili - SOUNDS PROMISING!! 

I'm only on 6 DPO and losing my mind, I don't know how anyone even gets to 10 DPO without a breakdown LOL!! :haha: I'm not sure if these are possible symptoms, but this is what I've been experiencing so far:

1-4 DPO : Mild cramping, twinges. 
5-6 DPO : Mild cramping, tender breasts (normal after O), irritability.

Yesterday at 5 DPO felt sick, like I was coming down with something. Drank some Emergen-C, feel fine now. 

Today at 6 DPO, I experienced dull cramping like I get during AF, but she isn't due until Nov. 13th! (2 weeks from now!) I also briefly experienced some strange nipple pain, I'm not sure if that's due to high progesterone levels or if it may be a good sign!! 

Also, no clue when to test. My cycles are 34 days, but I O'd on CD 15 (Oct 24th). Should I test early? I truly don't think I could wait another 2 whole weeks! Does anyone know about having long luteal phases? It would seem mine is 18 days long! :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

last night I wasnt able to change my position bcz breasts were so painful even if it hurts when something touchs it...


----------



## spoken

My temp went back up to 98.2 this morning, and BBs were sore/that uncomfortable heavy feeling when I got up this morning at 6 with the kids. They are still tender, but more if u touch them lol. That pain I felt in my lower pubic bone area-it was painful enough that it hurt to cross my legs. But today it doesnt really bother me :/


----------



## kaili

AZBabyDust said:


> I'm only on 6 DPO and losing my mind, I don't know how anyone even gets to 10 DPO without a breakdown LOL!!

Well I've made it, but I wouldn't say that I HAVEN'T had a breakdown haha! two nights ago I was so frustrated from the lack of sleep, that after 5 hours of restlessness, i rolled my face into my pillow and just started yelling. last night i saran swrapped two sandwich bags of ice to my bbs to relieve the pain and it felt oh so good, but today they are back to being sore again. I want the ice packs again but I'm at work, and well, that would inspire questions that I'm not equipped to answer!! - - I've gotten myself an ice water from Wendy's and have been putting it in my shirt between my bbs when nobody is around HAHA i feel so stupid!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am 6DPO today, and I had a slight drop in temp (still above the cover line), but the cycle I got PG with my son I had a similar dip on the same 6DPO! I haven't really had this on any other cycle. So I guess I will have to see if it spikes back up in the morning! I also had veiny breasts this morning and that was one of my first signs with my son! I'll attach my chart, and I set up an overlay for this cycle and the cycle I got pg with my son.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Pray2bBlessed/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KelseyK

Everyone's symptoms sound very promising this month!!!!!!!! I'm excited to see the :bfp: roll in! :):):)

AFM- CD20 achy and heavy bbs and tired today. Nausious in the early morning but once I got out of bed felt better.

Anyone testing this week?


----------



## Shedge84

I'm going to test Friday morning 3 days easier than when my period is due fingers crossed still got cramping, sore nipples and very irritable as well as creamy white cm


----------



## KelseyK

ArmyWife1984 said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Again!!! lol I will join this thread too!!
> 
> O- around Oct. 21-22
> -Next night following O Intense cramping
> -Since then on and off pinching down there.
> -Dizziness
> 
> 8dpo-Today- Took a nap with LO and when I woke up and stretched felt pain in my uterus....possible RLP I hope!!!
> 
> Yay!! That sounds promising!!!!! I've been dizzy as well :/ I wish my LO would have taken a nap today. I've been super irritable and I feel horrible so I made him cupcakes LOL.
> 
> Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! When are you going to test? You're a few days ahead of me.Click to expand...
> 
> How old is your LO?
> I'm not sure when I am going to test. Period is due sunday-monday. I don't have any preg tests at the moment but I do have OPKS and I read online that sometimes they can be used as HPT.
> When do you plan on testing?
> Did you have a lot of symptoms with your firsT?Click to expand...

Sorry!! I thought I replied to this but it looks like it never went through!! :dohh:

I am going to try and hold out testing until my AF which would be the 9th. I really have no clue when it is supposed to be here though. grr. :growlmad:

As for my 1st pregnancy, the only clue I have was I was at a Halloween party and one drink made me sick!!! I was on BC at the time and didnt expect it at all but I never felt sick after one drink! That has happened every time though. I've been pg 3 times and I can't ever finish an alcoholic drink, energy drinks taste DISGUSTING and then of course the sore bbs. Another sign for me is that my CM smells stronger, not bad, just strong lol!! (TMI!) It's weird but it always happens.


----------



## KelseyK

Shedge84 said:


> I'm going to test Friday morning 3 days easier than when my period is due fingers crossed still got cramping, sore nipples and very irritable as well as creamy white cm

FX and :dust: to you! I hope you get that :bfp:!! All sounds promising :)


----------



## spoken

If everything is still happening as it has been I will test mid to end of next week too. AF should be showing then. I still have tender BBs...its just so abnormal for me to be so sore so long and so soon after O. Still having a little little bit of discomfort around pubic bone area too. 

Good luck to all hopeful BFPs!!


----------



## char1120

I wanna join :) 
OK so I am 9dpo now. I started actually feeling nauseous around 3-4dpo. But all that actually went away. I'm not taking my temp or anything. Still pretty new to all this.. but for the last couple of days I have been feeling SOO SLEEPY! Then I've been having weird dreams. Today I started getting this stabbing like pain in my lower stomach about where my right ovary would be. I can't eat chicken. Can't even look at it. And right now... my boobs (sorry still don't know all the words on here) feel kinda like... I have a pulled muscle or something. I'm due for af on the 5th... I took one test and got a FAINT positive then took two more the next day and got negatives. Was told by the doc to wait to see if my period comes and if not to make an appointment and test again... I have one dollar store test... when should I test again? Like should I just wait until af to see if it comes? I'm new to this ttc stuff.. I wasn't trying with my daughter. So I'm still learning all of this.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Char! That's good news!! I had a faint faint sooo faint positive with my first LO. I would probably wait 2 days and test again with first morning urine.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Kelsey- I had the early morning naseaus feeling too!

I have a pretty stong pain/cramp on my right side. Feels like a pulled muscle or something. And when I started laughing it hurt :shrug: I havent had that since pregnant with #1
I broke down and took an OPK test lol. I read online they sometimes work as HPT. It came up neg.
I think I may buy a preg test this weekend. I am not one to wait it out.
Lets get some BFP's Ladies!!


----------



## spoken

Char....hopefully this is it for you! I've heared some ladies holding their fmu for a couple hours (if you can, lol) and its more concentrated. But do again in a couple more days! Good luck!


----------



## AZBabyDust

Ladies - Let's all get our BFP's this month!

My symptoms so far have included breast tenderness (normal after O), mild dull cramping since 2 DPO on and off, and at 5 DPO I started getting fatigued midday and taking a nap (but I've been known to be a little lazy :blush: ) 

The only things that seem a little out of the ordinary, is that at 6 DPO I had some strange pain in the nipples that was super brief but felt very painful or tingly. But it has since gone away. Also, today I experienced very wet watery CM and sharp pains in my left side - could these be good signs>>:winkwink:

Here is my chart - feedback appreciated!

I'd 7 DPO, O'd CD 15 and have a 34 day cycle! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Anke

Today is 6dpo for me! When I went to the bathroom it looked like implantation bleeding, very light dark blood... I hope this means what it should mean.


----------



## AZBabyDust

Anke said:


> Today is 6dpo for me! When I went to the bathroom it looked like implantation bleeding, very light dark blood... I hope this means what it should mean.

That's great news! Hope your bean sticks!! :happydance:


----------



## kaili

I think my mind is playing tricks on me, the sorest bbs ive ever felt in my life turned out to just be the first time AF decided to give me a REAL PMS symptom (dang! i was so lucky til now!)


----------



## char1120

I took my only test this morning and dang if it didn't come negative :( maybe it is still early. Let's hope. I'm cramping like after is coming this morning but I'm not due until the 5th. It doesn't ever come early.


----------



## AZBabyDust

kaili said:


> I think my mind is playing tricks on me, the sorest bbs ive ever felt in my life turned out to just be the first time AF decided to give me a REAL PMS symptom (dang! i was so lucky til now!)

KAILI - that sucks! I hate that there are definitely tangible symptoms of pregnancy due to progesterone, and then BAM the :witch: comes! Such a pain in the butt! We will get our BFP's yet! :hugs:


----------



## kaili

AZBabyDust said:


> KAILI - that sucks! I hate that there are definitely tangible symptoms of pregnancy due to progesterone, and then BAM the :witch: comes! Such a pain in the butt! We will get our BFP's yet! :hugs:

AZ-- first of all, your chart is lookin extra triphastic right now if you ask me, though im a bit new to this... and i saw in your first post you said you have a 34 day cycle... your 2ww is gonna be more like a 3ww unless you bfp early... baby dust to you and i hope you start getting nauseous soon!! (the only time this is an acceptable wish!!:hug:

OH MAN, I JUST DISCOVERED THE EMOTES ON THIS SITE. MY DAY HAS IMPROVED!


----------



## char1120

OK y'all. Question... is it normal to have af cramps, a sore bum.. like you've been sitting on a hard chair all day and is it normal for you a bbs to feel like you pulled muscles in them at 10dpo? I have four days until af and my boobs and stuff NEVER feel like this before. What's going on with me??? These cramps don't hurt.. just kind of annoying BC I'm trying to catch up on my house work. :/


----------



## Medipea

I'm 9 DPO and my boobs feel weird too. Feel like I pulled something. Feeling sore/heavy sorta. Have also had mild cramping off/on since ovulation.


----------



## char1120

I just randomly decided to look at my test I took this morning.. thought I saw something this morning but thought maybe my eyes were playing me BC I had just waken up and was in a hurry to get my daughter to school. I swear there is two line but can't tell... :/ I tweeked the picture a bit but don't have anyone to look at it for me :( idk how to post one on here f on my phone.


----------



## tulip11

char1120 said:


> I just randomly decided to look at my test I took this morning.. thought I saw something this morning but thought maybe my eyes were playing me BC I had just waken up and was in a hurry to get my daughter to school. I swear there is two line but can't tell... :/ I tweeked the picture a bit but don't have anyone to look at it for me :( idk how to post one on here f on my phone.

that wud def be a BFP ..:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: fx for u hun


----------



## char1120

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images94889

Not sure if y'all can see it or not. Help!!


----------



## tulip11

char1120 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images94889
> 
> Not sure if y'all can see it or not. Help!!

hun I cant see it


----------



## char1120

Crud. Idk how to post it. :/ I'll figure it out lol


----------



## char1120

Just kidding about my past comment... but my husband sees it. I guess its just too faint you know? Ugh.


----------



## mandi2205

hello ladies ill join, dont start my TWW till the 8th nov but ill still be symptom spotting from now just in case i O early, feel absolutely terrible at the min, but i cant be preg cos i only finished my AF on 27th oct :nope: nce to meet you all hope we get some bfps in here x :dust::hugs:


----------



## spoken

spoken said:


> I wanna ad too!
> I'm new to this...although not new to having kids. LOL I don't remember how it was before (my current baby is 11)
> But my 2ww symptoms started with with
> 1 dpo: 97.6 bbt, watery cm
> 2 dpo: 97.7 bbt, watery/cloudy cm, sore BBs (not normal right afte O),
> 3 dpo: 97.8 bbt, watery/creamy cm, sore BBs, constipated.
> 4 dpo: 97.9 bbt, thick cm, sore BBs, small amount n not firm BM in the morning (TMI), PM heartburn and headach
> 5 dpo: 98.1 bbt, thick cm, slight sore BBs in the AM but more in the PM, sharp/dull lower back pain
> TODAY: 6 dpo: 97.9 bbt (but had a hard time going to sleep, 4 1/2hours sleep), thick cm and constant wet feeling, BBs painful afternoon time, early morning lower pelvic pain-shooting/pinching on right side, and as day progresses it is across pubic bone area. I have an old hernia repair above pubic bone and it feels like its pulling a little bit.
> I've had this past weekend and still do a stuffy nose too.
> IDK if any of this means anything, but some things dont normally happen that are so...thoughts?




spoken said:


> My temp went back up to 98.2 this morning, and BBs were sore/that uncomfortable heavy feeling when I got up this morning at 6 with the kids. They are still tender, but more if u touch them lol. That pain I felt in my lower pubic bone area-it was painful enough that it hurt to cross my legs. But today it doesnt really bother me :/


Well, this morning my temp was up to 98.5 (this time last month my temps was lower by about .3-.4)...and no real discomfort except the BBs. They're still tender to touch and really mostly painful on the top-where the pecs are...and right around to where the armpit starts. My CM was a little more "wetter" :blush: and whiter and more there. Its just the consistancy of BBs being sore is what has me puzzled :shrug:. Guess I will find out come by next Friday!:wacko:


----------



## Bma11

Hey, 

Hope I'm posting correctly. I am on my 2 ww!! Will go to dr nov 14. I did clomid with IUI. So far no symptoms, just noticing more CM than usual :) 

Crossing my fingers for all of us!,


----------



## spoken

Bma11 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hope I'm posting correctly. I am on my 2 ww!! Will go to dr nov 14. I did clomid with IUI. So far no symptoms, just noticing more CM than usual :)
> 
> Crossing my fingers for all of us!,

:dust:


----------



## nblaquiere

Hi everyone! Just read all your posts, hope you all get BFP really soon!! Char I hope you get another BFP soon and post a pic :) I've been TTC for 3 months. Here's whats going on with me..

AF due on Nov 8th. Keep thinking I have symptoms but could be PMS of course. Usually I have no sympstoms before AF. The symptoms I think I have are lots of headaches, sore boobs for about a week now and today I had shooting pains in my left breast to my nipple but not sure that would even be a symptom. Ive been having to pee way more often for the last week. Also lots of creamy white cm (sorry tmi). Of course I'm probably crazy and just hoping theyre symptoms. I tested this evening with a cheap dollarstore test, BFN (of course). I bought a First Response for Monday and Wednesday(day AF is due). Fingers crossed but so doubtul.


----------



## char1120

So since I got these stabbing like pains last night my lower right side has been a little swollen... its not sore or anything but swollen. :/ idk what's going on anymore.


----------



## mandi2205

Char>>> its not your appendix is it? i have a grumbling appendix and often get really bad sharp stabbing pains under my right rib cage at the bottom? hope its not and you get it sorted ,,,, :dust: sorry had to rush in and write this off to work now. toodlepip , take care everyone and good luck xx


----------



## char1120

It was like.. down by my hip bone. Its gone now. Not sure what it was..


----------



## pandaspot

I am going to have join here, I wasn't going to symptom spot this month :) 

Reason I have now started is cause I went to the toilet and when I wiped it was a bit pink then a tiny bit of brown. Now i am getting sharp pains in my lower right abdomen. My boobs are also quite sore and sensitive, and I am getting spots :( 

None of this is usual for me

I had my positive opk on Saturday 27th and also positive on 29th (Monday) so not sure when I o'd it would be too early for implantion bleed and pain wouldn't it? 

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I caved and tested this morning at 8DPO, and I got a :bfn:. I know it's to early, and I was trying to wait until at least Sunday to test! I can't explain it, but I just "feel" prego. And the slight dip at 6DPO, and rise since then hasn't helped since its very similar to when I was pg with my son!


----------



## tulip11

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I caved and tested this morning at 8DPO, and I got a :bfn:. I know it's to early, and I was trying to wait until at least Sunday to test! I can't explain it, but I just "feel" prego. And the slight dip at 6DPO, and rise since then hasn't helped since its very similar to when I was pg with my son!

hey dont worry...I read a thread in which a user posted that she tested on 11dpo n got BFN n later on when she did test she got BFP...infact when she got BFN so she thought that she was out but infact she wasnt :) so keep ur hopes high...dont let it down...I ill pray for ur BFP....:thumbup::thumbup: all the best sweety :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

tulip11 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested this morning at 8DPO, and I got a :bfn:. I know it's to early, and I was trying to wait until at least Sunday to test! I can't explain it, but I just "feel" prego. And the slight dip at 6DPO, and rise since then hasn't helped since its very similar to when I was pg with my son!
> 
> hey dont worry...I read a thread in which a user posted that she tested on 11dpo n got BFN n later on when she did test she got BFP...infact when she got BFN so she thought that she was out but infact she wasnt :) so keep ur hopes high...dont let it down...I ill pray for ur BFP....:thumbup::thumbup: all the best sweety :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm not to disappointed, because I know it's early! I didn't get a BFP until 11DPO with my son. Even if I implanted on 6 DPO when I had the temp dip, it can take 4-5 days after to get a BFP.


----------



## tulip11

I just noticed very v light blue vein on my left breast but quite dark blue veins at pubic area near pelvic bone...for the first time I am having these signs


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

tulip11 said:


> I just noticed very v light blue vein on my left breast but quite dark blue veins at pubic area near pelvic bone...for the first time I am having these signs

Veins on my breasts was one of the first signs I had when I was pg with DS. I actually had that too a couple of days ago. I didn't have sore breasts, just the veins!


----------



## spoken

Well, today's temp went down just a little from yesterday's 98.5 to 98.3-which is way over my coverline tho and still above what it was at this time last month...nothing going on otherwise except still tender BBs, they surely fill in my bra cups :winkwink: Now, the last few months I had started feeling AF cramps a week before AF was due but nothing yet :shrug:

Tulip11, might be a good sign for you :happydance:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## AZBabyDust

I'm trying to be positive today but I just feel out :cry: All the symptoms I've had have since gone away - no cramping, no twinges, feel fine except my awful mood! And to top it off, my SO and I got in a bit of a tiff this morning. So stressful. The only thing that has been persistent is tender nipples, but I recall having tender breasts after O in my previous cycles. 

I'm 9 DPO, no implantation dip, no spotting, no real symptoms. I feel like a good cry. 

Here's my chart 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## spoken

AZBabyDust said:


> I'm trying to be positive today but I just feel out :cry: All the symptoms I've had have since gone away - no cramping, no twinges, feel fine except my awful mood! And to top it off, my SO and I got in a bit of a tiff this morning. So stressful. The only thing that has been persistent is tender nipples, but I recall having tender breasts after O in my previous cycles.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO, no implantation dip, no spotting, no real symptoms. I feel like a good cry.
> 
> Here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

You know that saying "the calm before the storm"? Its not over till :witch: flies in! Until then stay strong! :bodyb: Not everyone who gets a :bfp: has symptoms, IB, or ID...


----------



## AZBabyDust

spoken said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be positive today but I just feel out :cry: All the symptoms I've had have since gone away - no cramping, no twinges, feel fine except my awful mood! And to top it off, my SO and I got in a bit of a tiff this morning. So stressful. The only thing that has been persistent is tender nipples, but I recall having tender breasts after O in my previous cycles.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO, no implantation dip, no spotting, no real symptoms. I feel like a good cry.
> 
> Here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> You know that saying "the calm before the storm"? Its not over till :witch: flies in! Until then stay strong! :bodyb: Not everyone who gets a :bfp: has symptoms, IB, or ID...Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement! If this month isn't the month, I might take a break from TTC. Too stressful! Every huggies commercial gets me so upset and all I ever think about it being pg! Sigh... we'll see!


----------



## spoken

AZBabyDust said:


> spoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be positive today but I just feel out :cry: All the symptoms I've had have since gone away - no cramping, no twinges, feel fine except my awful mood! And to top it off, my SO and I got in a bit of a tiff this morning. So stressful. The only thing that has been persistent is tender nipples, but I recall having tender breasts after O in my previous cycles.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO, no implantation dip, no spotting, no real symptoms. I feel like a good cry.
> 
> Here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> You know that saying "the calm before the storm"? Its not over till :witch: flies in! Until then stay strong! :bodyb: Not everyone who gets a :bfp: has symptoms, IB, or ID...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement! If this month isn't the month, I might take a break from TTC. Too stressful! Every huggies commercial gets me so upset and all I ever think about it being pg! Sigh... we'll see!Click to expand...

...and taking a break and just "doing it" sometimes is was make the magic happen! Good luck tho!!


----------



## char1120

So I have tiny.. like TINY (like the tip of a pen) spot of blood now.. I don't spot before af. It usually hits me full force the day or day after its due. Hmm..


----------



## AZBabyDust

char1120 said:


> So I have tiny.. like TINY (like the tip of a pen) spot of blood now.. I don't spot before af. It usually hits me full force the day or day after its due. Hmm..

Could be good news girlie! FX'ed for you!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Medipea

Spotting let up yesterday early evening. Caved and took a test today. It's really light but I totally see a line. Can't believe it. I keep running back to the bathroom to see if it's still there.

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_084620_zps7204d284.jpghttps://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_082011_zpsb5f239bf.jpg


----------



## tulip11

Medipea said:


> Spotting let up yesterday early evening. Caved and took a test today. It's really light but I totally see a line. Can't believe it. I keep running back to the bathroom to see if it's still there.
> 
> https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_084620_zps7204d284.jpghttps://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_082011_zpsb5f239bf.jpg

I can see a line hun:dohh: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance: its def BFP :hugs:


----------



## mandi2205

i can see a line too whoooooo hoooo congrats hun x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I see it too! Congrats!!


----------



## KelseyK

Medipea said:


> Spotting let up yesterday early evening. Caved and took a test today. It's really light but I totally see a line. Can't believe it. I keep running back to the bathroom to see if it's still there.
> 
> https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_084620_zps7204d284.jpghttps://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y414/kelitashubert/20121103_082011_zpsb5f239bf.jpg

OMG I see it!! YaY!!!! :wohoo: So happy for you!!! Hopefully this is the beginning of a very lucky thread!


----------



## KelseyK

char1120 said:


> So I have tiny.. like TINY (like the tip of a pen) spot of blood now.. I don't spot before af. It usually hits me full force the day or day after its due. Hmm..

Thats a good sign!!!! I sounds like implantation to me :) wait a few days and then :test::test:


----------



## AZBabyDust

10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:

Guess I'm out this month ladies. Taking a break from TTC... too heartbreaking.


----------



## tulip11

AZBabyDust said:


> 10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Guess I'm out this month ladies. Taking a break from TTC... too heartbreaking.

dont worry...I also got BFN on 7dpo but I didnt test with FMU I took it at evening all the best :):thumbup:


----------



## KelseyK

AZBabyDust said:


> 10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Guess I'm out this month ladies. Taking a break from TTC... too heartbreaking.

:( when is your AF due? You know my last pg I tested at 10dpo and got a BFN and then I got a BFP at 14dpo :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

AZBabyDust said:


> 10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Guess I'm out this month ladies. Taking a break from TTC... too heartbreaking.

Your not out till the :witch: arrives! A lot of women don't get a :bfp: this early!


----------



## KelseyK

Check this out... out of like 4,000 PREGNANT women 34% of them had a negative test at 10DPO even though they were pg :) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10


----------



## KelseyK

tulip11 said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Guess I'm out this month ladies. Taking a break from TTC... too heartbreaking.
> 
> dont worry...I also got BFN on 7dpo but I didnt test with FMU I took it at evening all the best :):thumbup:Click to expand...

CHeck this out :) I tested at 7dpo too but this says that out of 1100 PREGNANT women 75% of them had a negative at 7dpo :)https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7


----------



## KelseyK

Haha obviously I'm having one of those days where I'm looking up EVERYTHING! Google is my enemy.


----------



## selly2012

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining.. I'm currently on 5 dpo and have been symptom spotting like its going out of fashion!!

Hubby and I have been TTC for just under a year and for the last 3 months I have been getting symptoms but af always rears her ugly head. This month I haven't really felt any symptoms at all apart from having some trouble sleeping and feeling a bit grumpy.. I've had a little bit more cm (sorry, tim!!) but I am not sure if this could be down to starting to take pregnacare conception..

I am a serial poas addict and did one this morning but, as you can imagine, it was a bfn!!

This tww is driving me nuts, how are you girls all doing with your wait?

Xx


----------



## KelseyK

pandaspot said:


> I am going to have join here, I wasn't going to symptom spot this month :)
> 
> Reason I have now started is cause I went to the toilet and when I wiped it was a bit pink then a tiny bit of brown. Now i am getting sharp pains in my lower right abdomen. My boobs are also quite sore and sensitive, and I am getting spots :(
> 
> None of this is usual for me
> 
> I had my positive opk on Saturday 27th and also positive on 29th (Monday) so not sure when I o'd it would be too early for implantion bleed and pain wouldn't it?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone

Hi!! welcome :) All of those symptoms sound like they might be pointing to a :bfp:!! I have heard that you can implant at 3DPO so it could be!!


----------



## selly2012

The weird thing is that the last couple of months, I've felt like I was or at least could be pg but each time af came along. But this month I just don't feel the same. 

Oh, and I had one really odd feeling yesterday.. I had to have a drip in my arm last year and was given saline solution and the cold watery feeling I had when I had my drip was how my stomach felt..

Hope that makes sense! It was only for a few seconds but it was so weird!! Has anyone else felt that?

Xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi im 10dpo and got a very feint second line on a frer def pink at 8dpo but only evaps since. fingers crossed something good will come of it. conggrats to the lady with her bfp lovely looking lines there hun xxx
to everyone else good luck xxxx


----------



## KelseyK

Gumpyttc5 said:


> hi im 10dpo and got a very feint second line on a frer def pink at 8dpo but only evaps since. fingers crossed something good will come of it. conggrats to the lady with her bfp lovely looking lines there hun xxx
> to everyone else good luck xxxx

ooooh good luck!! When will you be testing again?! Any symptoms? :dust:


----------



## KelseyK

selly2012 said:


> The weird thing is that the last couple of months, I've felt like I was or at least could be pg but each time af came along. But this month I just don't feel the same.
> 
> Oh, and I had one really odd feeling yesterday.. I had to have a drip in my arm last year and was given saline solution and the cold watery feeling I had when I had my drip was how my stomach felt..
> 
> Hope that makes sense! It was only for a few seconds but it was so weird!! Has anyone else felt that?
> 
> Xx

That is weird!! Anything that is different is a good sign to me!! Where are you at in your cycle?:dust:


----------



## char1120

Oh man :( I can't drink coffee y'all :( just got a major feeling like I was going to vomit. I love coffee. And this is the first time in maybe two weeks I've had a cup and I can't drink it. And my hips are popping and its so painful :(


----------



## KelseyK

char1120 said:


> Oh man :( I can't drink coffee y'all :( just got a major feeling like I was going to vomit. I love coffee. And this is the first time in maybe two weeks I've had a cup and I can't drink it. And my hips are popping and its so painful :(

Sounds pg to me! Coffee was actually my first aversion in all my pregnancies. I'm a huuge coffee drinker and as soon as I can't drink that I KNOW I'm pg :) remind me again, when is your AF due?


----------



## char1120

Af is due on Monday. See last month I had the WEIRDEST period. I thought I was pg last month but then I had this weird brown spotting for three days and got all excited thinking it was implantation then I started bleeding REALLY heavy red/brown. I had never had a weird period before. They come the day they are due. And now I feel pg again. I have even gone up two or three pants sizes which is VERY weird for me BC I have always been a size zero. My bra doesn't fit anymore. I was a 34 b and I'm probably a 36b or the next size. I really wish I knew what's going on with me. Doctors say I'm very healthy. My only bad habit is drinking caffeine. Lol


----------



## char1120

What in the world can I do for hip pain girls??? My hip feels like it popped out or something. :'( its hurting a lot.


----------



## tulip11

quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?


----------



## tulip11

hi
are blue veins around knicker lines from both sides right n left running towards uterus sign of pregnancy ? I am having very dark since last two days ?


----------



## melntnp

tulip11 said:


> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?

Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:


----------



## tulip11

melntnp said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?
> 
> Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:Click to expand...

hi
today I am 8 dpo hun...whats about u...


----------



## tulip11

but the veins on breasts are v light but can be seen n running towards nipples area ( sry TMI )


----------



## melntnp

tulip11 said:


> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?
> 
> Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hi
> today I am 8 dpo hun...whats about u...Click to expand...




tulip11 said:


> but the veins on breasts are v light but can be seen n running towards nipples area ( sry TMI )

Don't worry bout tmi! mine are the same and running through my nipples. Ive never noticed them before. Im only 3dpo and i know its very early but. have just never noticed them before. have you had any other symptoms?? :dust:


----------



## tulip11

melntnp said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?
> 
> Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hi
> today I am 8 dpo hun...whats about u...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> but the veins on breasts are v light but can be seen n running towards nipples area ( sry TMI )Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry bout tmi! mine are the same and running through my nipples. Ive never noticed them before. Im only 3dpo and i know its very early but. have just never noticed them before. have you had any other symptoms?? :dust:Click to expand...

constipation,blue veins in both hands as well , headache sometimes, stabbing cramps in uterus, metalic taste in mouth ...do u have further signs


----------



## melntnp

tulip11 said:


> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?
> 
> Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hi
> today I am 8 dpo hun...whats about u...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> but the veins on breasts are v light but can be seen n running towards nipples area ( sry TMI )Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry bout tmi! mine are the same and running through my nipples. Ive never noticed them before. Im only 3dpo and i know its very early but. have just never noticed them before. have you had any other symptoms?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> constipation,blue veins in both hands as well , headache sometimes, stabbing cramps in uterus, metalic taste in mouth ...do u have further signsClick to expand...

Just the veins in my bbs and pains down below as if someone's kicked me. it feels like after is coming but Ive dried up (sorry tmi)Mood wise Ive felt rather angry and even blew up at the dh in tescos the other night for no reason!!this is totally not like me. 
When are you testing? it all sounds very positive!! :dust:


----------



## tulip11

melntnp said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melntnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> quick question girls...I have seen two v v light veins on my left breast n one on right one ? is it also a sign or it should be darker ?
> 
> Ive got these too tulip11. Ive only just noticed them tonight. how many days po are you?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hi
> today I am 8 dpo hun...whats about u...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> but the veins on breasts are v light but can be seen n running towards nipples area ( sry TMI )Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry bout tmi! mine are the same and running through my nipples. Ive never noticed them before. Im only 3dpo and i know its very early but. have just never noticed them before. have you had any other symptoms?? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> constipation,blue veins in both hands as well , headache sometimes, stabbing cramps in uterus, metalic taste in mouth ...do u have further signsClick to expand...
> 
> Just the veins in my bbs and pains down below as if someone's kicked me. it feels like after is coming but Ive dried up (sorry tmi)Mood wise Ive felt rather angry and even blew up at the dh in tescos the other night for no reason!!this is totally not like me.
> When are you testing? it all sounds very positive!! :dust:Click to expand...

hun I did test on 7 dpo but not with FMU that was probably at evening so got BFN now I ill wait few more days and see what happens :)


----------



## Medipea

I had sore boobs with blue veins towards my nipples, bloating, super gassy, headache off/on, heartburn, cramping off/on, and then eventually pink/brown spotting for 2 days. BFP the next morning. Boobs are starting to get much more sore as the days progress. Oh, also have an increase in "wetness" down there. 

Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## tulip11

Medipea said:


> I had sore boobs with blue veins towards my nipples, bloating, super gassy, headache off/on, heartburn, cramping off/on, and then eventually pink/brown spotting for 2 days. BFP the next morning. Boobs are starting to get much more sore as the days progress.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ladies!

hun my veins on breasts are not too dark they r very light but one can see ...n I have dark veins near knicker line from both sides running towards uterus area,n in both hands as well...stabbing cramps in uterus


----------



## melntnp

Medipea said:


> I had sore boobs with blue veins towards my nipples, bloating, super gassy, headache off/on, heartburn, cramping off/on, and then eventually pink/brown spotting for 2 days. BFP the next morning. Boobs are starting to get much more sore as the days progress.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ladies!

Congratulations on your BFP!! how many dpo did you find out?? these veins are almost freaking me out!! but if its a good sign they can keep coming lol. congratulations again!!!! x


----------



## tulip11

congratulation Medipea have H&H 9 months ..:happydance:


----------



## U347464

God, please let it be my month this month! Pleaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## Medipea

I found out at 11 DPO. :) Light line on a cheapy test. Next day I went out and bought a digital. :)


----------



## char1120

I've got the blue veins too. By my lower stomach and on my bbs but they could have been there before. I've never really noticed any of them before.. I am due for af tomorrow. Please cross fingers and PRAY it doesn't come!!!


----------



## Deedons

Awe what a great thread :) hope its ok I post my symptoms aswell...

I'm on cd 32! Normal is between 28-33 , but I got a +opk a week last Friday so i think I'm 9 dpo today (it's erly hours, can't sleep!) 

Symptoms have been quite THERE iykwim! My boobies have been tender for about a week now but I put that down to ovulation, although thought it would ease off by now? I had cramping all last week which has gone away now just a little gassy (blush), I had a massive sweet craving last night so much so that I actually stood and made walnut fudge from scratch at 10pm!! Cwwwaaazy if you ask me! Hehe I've read that you can get sweet cravings for girls and salty for boys! Hmmmm that's interesting!! 

It's our 6 year anniversary tomorrow (well today now!) and it's also been exactly 2 years since we found out about our first little angel baby that very sadly wasn't meant to be (we've had 3 :( .. So maybe it's very wishful thinking that im hoping so much that this would be an amazing time to get our forever baby and I can tell my sweetheart today, ahhh shouldn't think like this but it would be perfect ... 

(aso one more symptom, had to literally crash out after I made our roast beef dinner today, was shattered, but we got up quite late being a Sunday, so that confused me a little!) 

Congratulations on your BFP's girls, massive hugs to you <3 

Dee xxxx


----------



## jillybean1103

Hello lovelies! TMI ahead I am sorry 

I am brand new here and hoping to find some friends (I've met hostility on some forums in the past, so maybe here is kinder). I am unsure if I'm 6 dpo or 14 (I had a strange cycle the month before last, period started on schedule last month so I'm hoping it's on track now). 

This is our 3rd month trying and I'm really hoping it's the one! I've found that I've had more "symptoms" in past months, so maybe that's a good sign. I gave up on charting because it gave me a headache and my schedule is so different, an I've told myself I won't test until the 11th.

But here is my list, I'm hoping to see what you all think:

- Heartburn
- Exhausted
- Burning sensation in my nipples. My bbs usually get sore before AF, but they aren't sore, just my nipples
- Gas
- Tons of blue veins on bbs an aereolas (sp?)

And this is the tricky bit...not sure if anyone who has had their BFP has experienced this... My CM has changed to more creamy and it almost looks like bits of tp in it (disgusting I know) but I don't have a yeast infection (or at least my normal signs for one). It's strange because I've never exPerienced that before. Also, my vaginal walls feel tighter (again TMI, I apologize)

And one last peculiar thing: my lower abdomen has been cramping. Not badly by any means, but the other day it felt like I had been doing crunches and now I'll occasionally get what feels like a hollow feeling, and a thump from inside. Now, I know the baby isn't moving! Lol, but I wonder if that pop could be my uterus stretching? 


Sorry for all of the questions! Hope it's not a bother! Lots of baby dust to all the hopefuls!


----------



## Palesa

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi Ladies

I am would also like to join. I am on CD22 today and my AF is due on Thursday, 8th November. I am feeling hopeful this month and hope I get a BFP. I had a missed miscarriage 29 June which has shortned my circle and give me pregnacy symptoms closer to AF. So I am a little hopefull but confused. So far I am experiencing dizziness, sharp pains on by boobs, for the first time I experienced sharp pains on my back as well and have been feeling bouts of noseous. I have a test at home which I bought last month when I was a day late that I can use. I normally wait to miss a period to test not before, but today I am really tempted to just buy a couple and test from tomorrow morning, I dont know. I just know seeing a BFN will brake me.

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust to all of you. I hope to see lots of BFP


----------



## rain31

Palesa said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi Ladies
> 
> I am would also like to join. I am on CD22 today and my AF is due on Thursday, 8th November. I am feeling hopeful this month and hope I get a BFP. I had a missed miscarriage 29 June which has shortned my circle and give me pregnacy symptoms closer to AF. So I am a little hopefull but confused. So far I am experiencing dizziness, sharp pains on by boobs, for the first time I experienced sharp pains on my back as well and have been feeling bouts of noseous. I have a test at home which I bought last month when I was a day late that I can use. I normally wait to miss a period to test not before, but today I am really tempted to just buy a couple and test from tomorrow morning, I dont know. I just know seeing a BFN will brake me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust to all of you. I hope to see lots of BFP


HI

my AF is due on 8th too. I m getting tempted to stop by shop nd get a test pack home . Just hope this is our month . fingers crossed .


----------



## NewandNervous

Hi Ladies

Im 7/8 DPO today.

Ive been having lots and lots of CM since ovulation which isnt normal for me and my boobs and nips are very sore as of yesterday. Again this isnt normal for me especially this early on i usually get sore boobs but never my nips. Hopeing this is a good sign, Although my body is finding new symptoms to give me every month just for fun!

I have a bit of a dilema though! .... its my 30th on sunday and ive invited everyone to the pub to celebrate. What do i do? If i do get my BFP i dont want anyone to know but if i dont drink everyone will know something is wrong. Could i do damage if i drink this early on?


----------



## rain31

Hi ladies , after reading all the symptoms mentioned by u all I feel I m out this month, :cry:I dnt have any such sign yet:dohh:


Goodluck to u all XX


----------



## Deedons

NewandNervous said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im 7/8 DPO today.
> 
> Ive been having lots and lots of CM since ovulation which isnt normal for me and my boobs and nips are very sore as of yesterday. Again this isnt normal for me especially this early on i usually get sore boobs but never my nips. Hopeing this is a good sign, Although my body is finding new symptoms to give me every month just for fun!
> 
> I have a bit of a dilema though! .... its my 30th on sunday and ive invited everyone to the pub to celebrate. What do i do? If i do get my BFP i dont want anyone to know but if i dont drink everyone will know something is wrong. Could i do damage if i drink this early on?




Hey sweety, don't worry, if you get your BFP and have your birthday coming up then 'fake it till you make it'!! If you drink wine then order a glass and sip it really really slowly, then when the cost is clear - like going to the bathroom etc pop it on the bat and ask for maybe a lemonade and lime with ice and just say its vodka and line if anyone asks, or coke and vody - people won't suspect if they're thrown off the scent - I had to do this last year and it worked! Also, having a few sips is probably ok, just don't drink enough to feel merry/tipsy/drunk!!! xxx


----------



## Deedons

'on the bat' !! On the bar! Silly iPad!!! Xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi kelsey and ladies! I think i got my BFP! Its sooo very very very faint. I tried taking a pic but it won't show up on the picture, its so faint! Af is due today and didn't show up this morning so I decided to test. I plan on retesting again tomorrow morning.

Here were my symptoms:
Intense cramping immediately following O for 1night.
on and off cramping.
Dizziness
And the other day I went to the bathroom and had stringy CM when I wiped.
Also nauseas feeling when I woke up a couple mornings

Good luck to all you other ladies! :dust:


----------



## NewandNervous

Thanks for the advice Deedons! Think thats what im giong to do. 

A BFP would be the best 30th present! 

Congrats Armywife!


----------



## lookin4bump02

i'm so with u ladies.....i jus wanna get excited.....congratulations on all the bfps and the ones to come.....

i dont really have a symptome list..... except 

extreme fatigue and sleepiness... smelly urine and lots of creamy sticky CM.....

really hoping this is it for me.......

good luck ladies


----------



## spoken

Good morning ladies! I need some thoughts....
Saturday morning (10 dpo) I got up early to use the restroom, laid back down and felt horrible af type cramps. They were almost so bad that I almost cried. Af isn't due til Friday. My BBT has been constant for the past 5 days 89.5-89.3, up n down in between and today it was 89.4. This time last month my BBT was in the high 79s...I check my cervix too and as of last night my vagina feels soo swollen/puffy feeling that I can hardly check my cervix, which my cervix also feels softer than normal. My cm is not exactly wet and but isn't totally dry either. Cm consistancy is wet/mixed with some thick mucus (tmi) and dries quickly. Usually I have a little white specs in with the mucus. Am I reading too much into it or what? Anybody with any knowledgeable experience or something lol 
Thank you!


----------



## KelseyK

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi kelsey and ladies! I think i got my BFP! Its sooo very very very faint. I tried taking a pic but it won't show up on the picture, its so faint! Af is due today and didn't show up this morning so I decided to test. I plan on retesting again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Here were my symptoms:
> Intense cramping immediately following O for 1night.
> on and off cramping.
> Dizziness
> And the other day I went to the bathroom and had stringy CM when I wiped.
> Also nauseas feeling when I woke up a couple mornings
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies! :dust:

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelseyK

char1120 said:


> I've got the blue veins too. By my lower stomach and on my bbs but they could have been there before. I've never really noticed any of them before.. I am due for af tomorrow. Please cross fingers and PRAY it doesn't come!!!

Sounds super promising!!!!!!!!!! When are you going to test?!


----------



## KelseyK

rain31 said:


> Hi ladies , after reading all the symptoms mentioned by u all I feel I m out this month, :cry:I dnt have any such sign yet:dohh:
> 
> 
> Goodluck to u all XX

For some people, not having any symptoms close to their period was the strongest symptom at all :) Youre not our until the witch comes!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...

I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...

1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated 
2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED

*My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ciaramystic said:


> Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...
> 
> I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...
> 
> 1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
> 4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED
> 
> *My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!

Craving MEAT not meet geez... Brain is so foggy!


----------



## Miaw

I am currentl;y 13 DPO and I have had a multitude of ''symptoms'' but I don't really know if any may be related to a potential pregnancy. I have had headaches, light nausea and I have been even more tired than usual.

What is weird tho is that I have a general feeling of something different, that never happened before. I have seen ladies on here talking about ''feeling pregnant'' but I never understood before now.

My period is due on the 6-8, not absolutly sure. So that makes it quite close to testing time, even tho I am going to try and wait until the 10th to test, just to be sure.

I'm crossing my fingers and sending baby dust to all of you ladies.


----------



## jillybean1103

Tons of creamy CM today, heartburn, and twinges in abdomen. Cervix is still very high. Keeping my fingers crossed! May we all get bfps!


----------



## Miaw

That would be so lovely and awesome jilly :D

Somehow I am afraid of sticking my fingers in there during the TWW, I am worried I may fuck up something. I know it's silly but I can't help myself xD


----------



## spoken

Medipea said:


> I found out at 11 DPO. :) Light line on a cheapy test. Next day I went out and bought a digital. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAY!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## melntnp

Im losing hope today girls!!! The last 3days Ive had cramps like little af pains, maybe a little higher. but today nothing!! i noticed veins on my bbs yesterday and they seem to be fading today. my cervix does feel higher then yesterday and remains hard but my cm has almost dried up until i check my cervix and its white lotion, but not loads. sorry tmi. The only thing that's keeping me going is sneezing!!(i never sneeze) i don't feel like i have a cold just random sneezing fits. i no Im only 4dpo but Im starting to lose the will!!!
Any thoughts girls?? 

congrats on BFP's and fx for the rest of us!!! :dust:


----------



## char1120

Got three bfps today :) very faint but def a pink line. Made an appointment with doctor for tomorrow.


----------



## melntnp

char1120 said:


> Got three bfps today :) very faint but def a pink line. Made an appointment with doctor for tomorrow.

Congratulations!!!! h&h 9months!!!


----------



## Deedons

Congrats army wife and char - seriously chuffed for you both :) :) :) sending lots of sticky vibes your way girls xxxx


----------



## spoken

char1120 said:


> Got three bfps today :) very faint but def a pink line. Made an appointment with doctor for tomorrow.

Awsome! Congrats!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Well ladies, I tested this morning at 11DPO, and I think I see a line! Last month I thought I saw a line, but I had to squint and hold it up to the light just right to see it, and these I don't have to! Plus I've never been able to get the line to show up in a pic! What do you ladies think...is this the start of my BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## tulip11

hey I can see a line...yeah its def BFP :)


----------



## jillybean1103

Anyone else have (or have had in past pregnancies) a lower back ache on one side? Almost like in my hip and it extends to my buttocks. It feels like a strained muscle (and that's what I wrote it off as) but now I'm wondering if it could be a symtom


----------



## char1120

I have actually been having that pain in the hip for three days.


----------



## jillybean1103

Hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## KelseyK

char1120 said:


> Got three bfps today :) very faint but def a pink line. Made an appointment with doctor for tomorrow.

So so so so so so so sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## rain31

KelseyK said:


> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies , after reading all the symptoms mentioned by u all I feel I m out this month, :cry:I dnt have any such sign yet:dohh:
> 
> 
> Goodluck to u all XX
> 
> For some people, not having any symptoms close to their period was the strongest symptom at all :) Youre not our until the witch comes!Click to expand...

thanks for giving me the positive feeling. goodluck to u XX


----------



## jillybean1103

For you ladies with a BFP, did your exhaustion come on suddenly? I laid on the couch earlier just to watch tv (felt fine aside from occassional twinges) but I got up and I'm suddenly EXHAUSTED. It feels like I've been up for 24 hours. Its awful


----------



## spoken

All evening I've been having pinches or twangs of pain in lower left abdomin right at pubic bone. But most of the day I have felt on n off pains from my pelvic bone area...I've been sitting in the recliner tonight with a light blanket on (as usual) and for the fun of it took my temp and it was 99.2! Just sitting watching tv, its never been that high.

Congratulations on all the bfp!


----------



## mandi2205

hiya ladies, well im on my TWW now think i O yesterday had so much pain in my ovaries , DTD last night and night before so hopefully we caught the egg, also been drinking GFJ and taking pregnacare his and hers for a week so we have upped our chances a little, fx d , hope we get lots of BFPs in here, good luck to all xxx :dust:


----------



## char1120

Oh man. I am so nervous about going to the doctor today!!! Like I keep thinking... what if the tests were wrong!


----------



## mandi2205

good luck char , a line is a line, its normal to worry i did with my second thinking the test was lying lol , we cant win when its negative we hope its lyin and when its pos we pray its not haha wat are we like, good luck at doctors x


----------



## char1120

Thank you. I mean I KNOW the lines were there. My husband looked at them. They are faint but the do have color to them. Now I'm just scared they are evaps or something but they popped up before the three minutes were even up. Its been five years since my past pregnancy. Lol I took one test and went to the doctor. I wasn't trying with her. This one I was trying for and I'm more scared now than I was before.


----------



## mandi2205

thats prob why your scared cos it means so much to you, cos your trying , im sure it will be fine, when are you at doctors ?? how long ? x


----------



## char1120

My appointment is at noon. So I leave in two and a half hours.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I tested again this morning and got 3BFN, not even a faint line like yesterday...:cry: I just have that "feeling" that I am pg this month,and I know it's still early. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, but that's easier said than done! Praying all of us get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## mandi2205

ok char be sure to let us know how it goes, bursting to know , good luck hun.
Pray2bblessed awww hope the :witch: dont make an appearence sat, i was just saying in another thread i cant use POAS to early cos i sooooo hate the dissapointment so i wait till am the latest at 30 days id rather see my AF than an BFN lol, you ladies that POAS early and all the time have got some strength xx good luck with it hunnie xx


----------



## KelseyK

Ugh I tested today and got a BFN. I'm not sure when I O'd though. Calender said the CD15 but my O cramps were on the CD18 so some time around there. If I go by CD18 I'm 8dpo if I go by CD15 I'm 11dpo. grrr I feel out this month and now I'm super sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## KelseyK

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I tested again this morning and got 3BFN, not even a faint line like yesterday...:cry: I just have that "feeling" that I am pg this month,and I know it's still early. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, but that's easier said than done! Praying all of us get our :bfp: this month!!

Did you do the same tests? It's so strange bc I'm not sure how you would get a BFP if you are pg! My dr always said one positive cancels out every negative in pg tests :)


----------



## char1120

Well three home pregnancy tests said positive and one doctors urine test said negative. Have to go back in two weeks for another one if af doesn't come. Says it might just be too early. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## spoken

char1120 said:


> Well three home pregnancy tests said positive and one doctors urine test said negative. Have to go back in two weeks for another one if af doesn't come. Says it might just be too early. Has anyone had this happen?

too bad they didn't do a blood test :shrug: but I've read where there where those that went in for a urine test and still ended up pregnant...Hopefully for you it was just too early!
:dust:


----------



## mandi2205

yeh i have read that to, have you done another test since coming back from doctors ??? xx


----------



## char1120

Did another test. Different from others and guess what... POSITIVE!!!


----------



## spoken

char1120 said:


> Did another test. Different from others and guess what... POSITIVE!!!

:wohoo::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## mandi2205

weird hey . hope you get it sorted soon x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

KelseyK said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I tested again this morning and got 3BFN, not even a faint line like yesterday...:cry: I just have that "feeling" that I am pg this month,and I know it's still early. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, but that's easier said than done! Praying all of us get our :bfp: this month!!
> 
> Did you do the same tests? It's so strange bc I'm not sure how you would get a BFP if you are pg! My dr always said one positive cancels out every negative in pg tests :)Click to expand...

Ya, they were all IC's. but I went and got some $ store tests today since I've had pretty good luck with those before!

Char- I bet the doc office one wasn't sting enough! FX for you!

Oh, I was just at a meeting at my church, and one of the ladies across the table from me had a cough drop, and I could smell it so strongly it started churning my stomach! I've never had a problem with the smell of cough drops!


----------



## char1120

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=67773


----------



## spoken

char1120 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=67773

I def see a second line there :thumbup: GL girl!


----------



## char1120

Thanks :) 
So tonight I'm not feeling so hot.. feeling like I'm coming down with a nasty cold and I can't even look at food. Trying to get chili going in the crock pot for tomorrow while nauseous is not working too well.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
I'm 2DPO and this is how I have been feeling.
CD19: O day, cramps/pain in right ovary all day.
1DPO: CM dried up, cervix dropping closed and semi firm.
2DPO: slight cramps in lower abdomen kind of like dull AF pains.
Lotiony CM, CP high, firm closed. 
And that's about it today


----------



## Ciaramystic

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm 2DPO and this is how I have been feeling.
> CD19: O day, cramps/pain in right ovary all day.
> 1DPO: CM dried up, cervix dropping closed and semi firm.
> 2DPO: slight cramps in lower abdomen kind of like dull AF pains.
> Lotiony CM, CP high, firm closed.
> And that's about it today

That sounds promising for only 2dpo... I was reading some BFP stories in "twoweekwait" and quite a few said that along with the lotiony CM their cervix stayed high and firm the entire 2ww!!! I'm really hoping that's true because mine has stayed that way the entire time after O'!!! FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

*ORIGINAL POSTING*
Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...
I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...

1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated 
2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED

*My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!

*UPDATE*

5dpo - temp dipped a little to 98.4, horrible head cold continues, creamy CM, cervix high and firm, vry vivid dreams, increased sex drive
6dpo - temp back up to 98.6, horrible cold continues, watery CM, cervix high and firm, gassy, I feel warm all over but I don't have a fever ??? 

*What's weird... usually the week before my AF I don't want anything to do with BD'ing and I get a few pimples... Complete reverse right now!!! Also this is the time where I start getting cramps and spotting... absolutely nothing. We even BD'd last night and usually there would be a little spotting afterwards and this time, NADA...


----------



## lookin4bump02

jus updating...FF had removed crosshairs and i managed to get dem back now i am again in the TWW......which i think is official this time......

my symptoms arent that spectacular except fatigue.....a bit increased hunger.....lotiony sticky CM....backaches....smelly urine and cramping....

gosh i just AF to stay away and get my BFP for christmas


----------



## Ciaramystic

lookin4bump02 said:


> jus updating...FF had removed crosshairs and i managed to get dem back now i am again in the TWW......which i think is official this time......
> 
> my symptoms arent that spectacular except fatigue.....a bit increased hunger.....lotiony sticky CM....backaches....smelly urine and cramping....
> 
> gosh i just AF to stay away and get my BFP for christmas

What dpo are you according to FF? FX'd for your BFP!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My temp dipped way down this morning. I'm not sure what's going on, AF isn't due till Saturday. I'm 13DPO, so it's too late for an implant dip...right?


----------



## Ciaramystic

Pray2bBlessed said:


> My temp dipped way down this morning. I'm not sure what's going on, AF isn't due till Saturday. I'm 13DPO, so it's too late for an implant dip...right?

13dpo isn't too late for an implant dip... different sites say different ranges and adding them together you can implant anywhere from 4dpo-13dpo. You may have just had a slow floater who was enjoying the view on the way to their destination!!! :) Remember you are never out until the :witch: shows her ugly face!!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## lookin4bump02

ciara i'm 7dpo according to FF....
so hoping hoping this is it....this trying to conceive business is a lot of work.....

pray2 ....u not out until AF shows ........


----------



## Ciaramystic

lookin4bump02 said:


> ciara i'm 7dpo according to FF....
> so hoping hoping this is it....this trying to conceive business is a lot of work.....
> 
> pray2 ....u not out until AF shows ........

You are not kidding!!! How far in are you??? We are on month 9 of ttc... Depo really sucks and messed me up big time even though I was only on it for 6 months... :wacko: I am 6dpo so we are in the same boat right now... UGH BFP'S for us both hopefully!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ok I am admitting a dark secret... I not only go to bed because I am exhausted lately, but also because I can't wait to wake up in the morning to temp... is that weird??? Anyone else feel the same way??? LOL!!!


----------



## lookin4bump02

its normal to feel excited ciara....i feel excited to cause with every cycle i am understanding my body more and more....your temps lookin good so far:happydance:

i suffer with long long cycles...so hoping for a bfp this christmas 
below is my chart...but its oral temping as appose to vaginal which is more consistent and tighther....i use a different thermometer to temp vaginally as well and jus note it....vaginally i am consistently at 98.3 so not far behind ya

:happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hopeful2013//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker


----------



## giggles85

hey people, this is my first time on here so just been reading a few posts to get the jist. OMG all these abbreviations! lol having to look them up. 

well a lil bit about where i am up to. I was on the depo injection and came off july last year. Had first AF in jan and been regular ever since (27 days) i am now 7 dpo and having some strange feeling that i dont normally get just yet, cramping, legs aching at bum and thighs, acid.

I am not sure how to tell between AF pains and implantation. I am getting excited  

How hard is this waiting game, ggrrr!


----------



## lookin4bump02

well giggles u will get use to it...i did!!

well i not sure about implantation pain ...so if u say u are 7dpo i guess u will be testing within a week time......

keep updating and keep us posted


----------



## jillybean1103

Hey ladies! Haven't been On for a day or so. Still no sign of AF, I was either due the 2nd or the 11th so I'm trying to be patient but it's hard! My CP is still high, but I'm now experiencing an awful migraine and waves of nausea. I haven't kept anything down and I have a strange taste in my mouth. Wondering if the could be a symptom. Usually I like the smell of my best friend's cologne, but today it made me soooooo sick. I don't know if that's the headache or what. Ugh. How is everyone else???? Babydust!


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies! I&#8217;m also in the 2ww, currently at 7DPO. Here&#8217;s how it is going for me so far:

0dpo &#8211; positive opk at 11pm (smiley at CB Digi). Sweet, sweet BD with hubby :D
1dpo &#8211; no symptoms. Negative opk at 8pm.
2dpo &#8211; slight cramping at left side
3dpo &#8211; on and off slight cramping at left side
4dpo &#8211; feeling kinda sick, exhausted
5dpo &#8211; still feeling exhausted. 
6dpo &#8211; mild tingling on nipples. But bbs not sore
7dpo &#8211; went crazy (I know!) and tested on FMU. Very very faint 2nd line appeared within 1 minute! my eyes might be playing tricks on me! I don&#8217;t want to keep my hopes up yet cos it&#8217;s waaaay too early but I really hope this is our month 

2ww is driving me insane!! Haha!


----------



## Misscalais

Ciaramystic said:


> That sounds promising for only 2dpo... I was reading some BFP stories in "twoweekwait" and quite a few said that along with the lotiony CM their cervix stayed high and firm the entire 2ww!!! I'm really hoping that's true because mine has stayed that way the entire time after O'!!! FX'd for you!!!!

Thank you. I'm excited this mth. Hoping everyone gets their :bfp:


----------



## Misscalais

No symtoms to report today, apart from last night when I rolled over I got like what round ligament pains feel like when your like 15+ weeks pregnant lol it hurt, it was on the right side ( same side I ovulated from this mth ) some I'm not sure if it has anything to do with that.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies: 

From 3dpo to now 6dpo iv had cramps dull lower backache my cp was low until this am it has risen to where I can just about feel it! Xxx oh and loose bm


----------



## spoken

I feel like I may be out this month....i am 15 dpo, temp took a shortstop this morning from 98.4 to 98.1, the lowest its been for the past 8 days :cry: I also took a hpt this morning and it was :bfn: AF is due by tomorrow night :cry: and I have some AF cramps this morning when i woke. My BBs are still sore tho...we'll see but fruling discouraged :cry:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ciaramystic said:


> *ORIGINAL POSTING*
> Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...
> I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...
> 
> 1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
> 4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED
> 
> *My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 5dpo - temp dipped a little to 98.4, horrible head cold continues, creamy CM, cervix high and firm, vry vivid dreams, increased sex drive
> 6dpo - temp back up to 98.6, horrible cold continues, watery CM, cervix high and firm, gassy, I feel warm all over but I don't have a fever ???
> 
> *What's weird... usually the week before my AF I don't want anything to do with BD'ing and I get a few pimples... Complete reverse right now!!! Also this is the time where I start getting cramps and spotting... absolutely nothing. We even BD'd last night and usually there would be a little spotting afterwards and this time, NADA...

*7dpo UDATE* Cervix is still very high but it is a little softer now. Not like pre-o but medium-ish. My temp dipped to 98.4... still higher then normal for me. But the exciting thing I want to share is I had little pinchie pains last night and this morning when I did my cervix check I had stringy almost like EWCM but it was tinged with brown... Hoping it was IB!!!!! 
Other signs for today constipated, bloated, bb's just a little tender, cold like symptoms continue...


----------



## Ciaramystic

spoken said:


> I feel like I may be out this month....i am 15 dpo, temp took a shortstop this morning from 98.4 to 98.1, the lowest its been for the past 8 days :cry: I also took a hpt this morning and it was :bfn: AF is due by tomorrow night :cry: and I have some AF cramps this morning when i woke. My BBs are still sore tho...we'll see but fruling discouraged :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear :( I am still going to keep my fx'd for you!!!! I understand this getting discouraged stuff completely. My first two children I got pregnancy as soon as I tried but here 10 years later I am ready for another and we have been ttc for 9 months now. Hang in there... It will happen for you!!! Hopefully for us all!!!


----------



## jillybean1103

Still woke up with a migraine, but the weird thing is I'm HUNGRY. I'm never hungry with a headache. Hoping it's a good sign, still trying to wait to test. CP still high and CM still very creamy. Has anyone heard from Char at all?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas BFP!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hey chicas, can I join in please? Try not to symptom spot, but it's impossible isn't it.

6dpo today and the only symptom I have is constipation which I've had since 4dpo and it sucks! I was also really gassy on 4dpo-5dpo with trapped wind, but that has passed now.

Ate some (ridculously) spicy food last night which made me feel nasuseous and made my tummy really sore and uncomfortable, and I am normally completely fine with really spicy food. It was VERY VERY spicy though, so probably not related to TCC or being pg.

Otherwise no symptoms at all, but I generally don't get any until a couple of days before AF when my boobs start to get sore. Due on 18th/19th so fingers crossed she doesn't arrive this cycle. Would love to be able to tell mine and OH's folks at Christmas that we're expecting a little peanut.


----------



## char1120

So the nurse called.. not sure if I told y'all but they want me to come back next Monday instead of in two weeks. We are 98% sure I'm having a baby. She says I'm 4w3d now. But what's weird is... I already can't fit into my pants and my tummy looks bigger a little. My mom says twins lol which wouldn't be surprising. I'm a twin and instead of having twins every other generation we have them EVERY generation. I'm usually as skinny as a pole. I might just be bloated.. but who knows right? Can't have an ultrasound until 8 weeks. My hips having been popping pike crazy. And I had another dream about taking a test. I had dreams about taking pregnancy tests and them coming out positive the whole tww and they actually finally did. I'm cramping a little. Not a whole lot of nausea. Got a bad headache this morning. And my ladies don't hurt all over. Just on the sides. Not a lot of cm and my cervix isn't high. Its semi hard semi soft. It just feels... weird. Pike it doesn't feel the way it always has. I'm having cramps here and there. And my stomach, by my pelvic area is hard. 

So for some of y'all who think you are out... sometimes you don't really have the typical pregnancy symptoms.. I thought I was out the day af was due and decided to test just so I could stop wondering and move on and it came out positive. So I took two more and they came out positive too. This pregnancy.. which I just KNOW I am pregnant. I Cal just feel it... but this pregnancy is NOTHING like my first!!! So don't expect to feel completely like your first. Or others. 
I prayed.. very very very hard. I asked to be blessed with a healthy baby. And my prayers have been answered :) I'm praying for you all :) I'll let you all know what happens on Monday. 


Oh.. is it possible to just KNOW your having a girl already? I just know I am. And my step mother says I am having a red headed baby. She was 100% right about what my daughter, Rayne, would look like when she was born and I wouldn't be surprised if she was right about this one.. my whole family is red headed. :)


----------



## spoken

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas BFP!

Sorry to hear...good luck next next time!


----------



## Ciaramystic

char1120 said:


> So the nurse called.. not sure if I told y'all but they want me to come back next Monday instead of in two weeks. We are 98% sure I'm having a baby. She says I'm 4w3d now. But what's weird is... I already can't fit into my pants and my tummy looks bigger a little. My mom says twins lol which wouldn't be surprising. I'm a twin and instead of having twins every other generation we have them EVERY generation. I'm usually as skinny as a pole. I might just be bloated.. but who knows right? Can't have an ultrasound until 8 weeks. My hips having been popping pike crazy. And I had another dream about taking a test. I had dreams about taking pregnancy tests and them coming out positive the whole tww and they actually finally did. I'm cramping a little. Not a whole lot of nausea. Got a bad headache this morning. And my ladies don't hurt all over. Just on the sides. Not a lot of cm and my cervix isn't high. Its semi hard semi soft. It just feels... weird. Pike it doesn't feel the way it always has. I'm having cramps here and there. And my stomach, by my pelvic area is hard.
> 
> So for some of y'all who think you are out... sometimes you don't really have the typical pregnancy symptoms.. I thought I was out the day af was due and decided to test just so I could stop wondering and move on and it came out positive. So I took two more and they came out positive too. This pregnancy.. which I just KNOW I am pregnant. I Cal just feel it... but this pregnancy is NOTHING like my first!!! So don't expect to feel completely like your first. Or others.
> I prayed.. very very very hard. I asked to be blessed with a healthy baby. And my prayers have been answered :) I'm praying for you all :) I'll let you all know what happens on Monday.
> 
> 
> Oh.. is it possible to just KNOW your having a girl already? I just know I am. And my step mother says I am having a red headed baby. She was 100% right about what my daughter, Rayne, would look like when she was born and I wouldn't be surprised if she was right about this one.. my whole family is red headed. :)

Very inspiring post!!! Thank you... and of course good luck and congrats!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas BFP!



:hugs: So sorry to hear she got you... :cry: FX'd crossed you get your BFP for Christmas!!! That would be a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## jillybean1103

Thanks fr the update, Char! You help keep me hopeful! Hoping your appointment goes well :)


----------



## jillybean1103

For you lovelies who have had cramps with your BFP's, we're your cramps like AF? I've had odd cramps off and in during this TWW (pinching pulling, etc) but now I have some cramping that feels similar to AF. I don't want to give up hope, but I dunno. I usually only start cramping after AF shows. My cervix is still very high and I'm warm. Still have my headache, too and exhaustion. Ugh. I want to test but don't want to be disappointed. I feel so different than the last moths I've tried.


----------



## Bma11

Fingers crossed & sorry to hear pray2 be blessed. I pray we all get our :bfp: soon. :dust:

I'm not sure if this is a symptom but the past two days I have felt like sticky and shaky (like I need to eat) but not hungry. So I eat anyway and 2 hours later I feel the same way again. It's so hard not to analyze everything. Also if I'm going to be pregnant I should be implanting today or tomorrow (most common days) and I do feel a tiny bit of a dull ache on my left side where my ONE mature egg was. (Did IUI and clomid) . 
Anyone else have this weird symptom? Think in driving my self crazy so I had to ask. 
Thank you all and again :dust:


----------



## jillybean1103

Definily the shaky! I'm hypoglycemic so my blood sugar runs low typically, but the past few days I can't get it to come ip


----------



## Bma11

When will you know for sure you are pregnant or not?


----------



## jillybean1103

Bma11 said:


> When will you know for sure you are pregnant or not?

Me? I'm hoping to find out in the next couple of days. Might take a test tomorrow morning just to see.


----------



## Misscalais

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas BFP!

Sorry AF got you.


----------



## Bma11

Yes, sorry jillybean1103. Forgot to address you! I'm only 8dpo. Will go to dr wednesday for blood test. Have you ever had this shaky feeling before? I have but it's followed by having to eat everything in site & this time I'm not hungry but eat anyway. I am not diagnosed hypoglycemic though.


----------



## Misscalais

4DPO and late yesterday my cervix was really low. So frustrating because I know it doesn't mean I'm out, but more likely that I am? No cramps or any symptoms really. Slightly tender boobs but nothing to note.


----------



## jillybean1103

Bma11 said:


> Yes, sorry jillybean1103. Forgot to address you! I'm only 8dpo. Will go to dr wednesday for blood test. Have you ever had this shaky feeling before? I have but it's followed by having to eat everything in site & this time I'm not hungry but eat anyway. I am not diagnosed hypoglycemic though.

I'm used to the shaky, but it's different this month. Shaky yesterday and I was not hungry, actually got sick a couple of times. Plus, excruciating headache. Hoping we get Our BFPs!


----------



## Bma11

Misscalais- good luck. My cousin has had three babies & each time took early pregnancy test and it came out negative & she really was pregnant. Everyone is so different in their symptoms, don't get discourage until :witch: comes!! That's what I have been telling myself. :wacko: :dust:


----------



## Bma11

Jillybean, I know you will, but let us know if you test :dust: think I might do one on Sunday. Will be 11dpo. What day po are you on? So nervous :wacko:


----------



## char1120

OK I'm pretty sure its final. Bfp on first response early result! Woohoo let the docs say I'm negative now!!! Lol


----------



## jillybean1103

I will!

I am either 10 dpo or 19 dpo, lol. I had a strange cycle a couple months back and didn't start until the 11th when I usually start on the 1st. I starte on the first last month (October), so I'm going to wait until the 11th to really trust any tests...but I'll still POAS tomorrow because I'm impatient. Didn't use any OPKs or charting this month, just thought we'd give it a shot every other day


----------



## jillybean1103

char1120 said:


> OK I'm pretty sure its final. Bfp on first response early result! Woohoo let the docs say I'm negative now!!! Lol

Lol! Tell them "prove it! Here are all the sticks! Haha!" congrats, girlie! You give me hope


----------



## Misscalais

char1120 said:


> OK I'm pretty sure its final. Bfp on first response early result! Woohoo let the docs say I'm negative now!!! Lol

Congrats! Demand a blood test lol


----------



## hopetobemommy

I am 6 DPO and my husband and I had sex every day last week. My AF is due on the 18th.
I have been experiencing:

Period-like cramping on right side of my lower abdomen, lower back, and vaginal area.
Stretching/pulling feeling around pubic area (5 DPO) and below belly button (3/4 DPO)
Cold symptoms. (sneezing, congestion, headache.
Slight nausea. I also have been getting more motion sickness. I used to only get it when I was in the backseat of a car, but lately it's been if I'm in a car at all.
Mild-Moderately sore breasts. It's worse with my right breast. I also noticed yesterday that my nipples have been more sensitive.
Mood swings.
Gas.
Blue veins on areolas. Never noticed them before.
I checked the colour of my areolas yesterday morning and they were normal. I checked them last night and today, and they are slightly darker, and slightly browner.
I'm also slightly fatigued. I don't know if I would say exhausted, but I could take a good nap right now. And I slept 'til noon. I'm in bed right now. 

I can't tell if it's my mind playing tricks on me or what! :wacko:


----------



## dipsy_danie

congrats Char excellent news, so happy for you!!

I don't often write on here as have driven myself crazy with wanting to be pregnant and never being so, despite one occasions where AF disappeared for over 2 weeks, but alas not BFP so far.

I have been getting a lot of tugging/pulling/dull aching sensations in my pelvic area and feeling nauseous, I am about 7/8dpo, lots of clear CM and got really car sick today and at one point became exhausted to the point I counldn't keep my eyes open (in fairness I had been up rather late the night before so this could account for that!). So I am hopeful this month, but trying not to read too much into things... I had a few aches and pains a few days ago, but have felt this pulling sensation most of the day! 

I have a test sitting upstairs calling to me but can;t bear to see a BFP... feeling a bit dispondent with it all as don;t want to get hopes up again!

Wishing baby dust to all xxx


----------



## dipsy_danie

hiya hopetobemommy, I had written my post and not seen yours - your sysmptoms ar4e very similar to mine - best of luck!!!!


----------



## robinator

hopetobemommy said:


> I am 6 DPO and my husband and I had sex every day last week. My AF is due on the 18th.
> I have been experiencing:
> 
> Period-like cramping on right side of my lower abdomen, lower back, and vaginal area.
> Stretching/pulling feeling around pubic area (5 DPO) and below belly button (3/4 DPO)
> Cold symptoms. (sneezing, congestion, headache.
> Slight nausea. I also have been getting more motion sickness. I used to only get it when I was in the backseat of a car, but lately it's been if I'm in a car at all.
> Mild-Moderately sore breasts. It's worse with my right breast. I also noticed yesterday that my nipples have been more sensitive.
> Mood swings.
> Gas.
> Blue veins on areolas. Never noticed them before.
> I checked the colour of my areolas yesterday morning and they were normal. I checked them last night and today, and they are slightly darker, and slightly browner.
> I'm also slightly fatigued. I don't know if I would say exhausted, but I could take a good nap right now. And I slept 'til noon. I'm in bed right now.
> 
> I can't tell if it's my mind playing tricks on me or what! :wacko:

When are you testing? Those are good signs!!


----------



## MamaWorld

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site, just wanted to share my situation and some symptoms and see if anyone was feeling the same. 
So I'm currently breastfeeding my 1yr old and got my first post partum period September 28th. Based on cm I think I ovulated on October 24th(I hope I did anyway). Since then I've had cramping, nausea, fatigue and increased cm. The past couple days my cm has increased a lot and has been kinda yellowish(sorry if tmi). I've been a POASaholic but haven't gotten a bfp yet. Last time I tested was yesterday which would've been 14 dpo if I'm correct. I feel like I'm going crazy waiting for a bfp.


----------



## hopetobemommy

I don't know when I'm going to test, nor do I know what brand test to use, lol. I'm somewhat new at this.


----------



## TTCnov2012

Love symptom spotting! Mind if I join in??

Today cd19- lots of cramping... Think I ovulated today! We BD CD16 and CD18-- not much but hopefully it worked! We used pre seed CD18

I never get any AF symptoms other than severe cramping right before and spotting 3-5 days before... So if sore boobs happen, I'll know why :)


----------



## jillybean1103

Okay girls with BFP, what did your cramps feel like? Thought AF was coming, but these cramps are strange. I have some in my lower back, but the ones in my lower abdomen feel like I just did a bunch of crunches, and almost like its one cOntiuous cramp or like I really have to pee, not pulsing like normal AF. AND Im so hot, like my palms are burning up.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning everyone.

Since yesterday, I have been feeling like I am not at all hungry and do not fancy eating any food. I eat something anyway and do feel better for it for about 30 mins but then start to feel all full and uncomfortable and a bit nauseous. I am wondering if this is because I have been really constipated all week so just feeling generally bloated and uncomfortable. Maybe I have a touch of IBS.

Anyway, no other symptoms from me and 7dpo today. Have a horrible nagging feeling somewhere that this isn't going to be my month. Just don't feel it at the moment.

Congrats Char on the BFP :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ciaramystic said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> *ORIGINAL POSTING*
> Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...
> I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...
> 
> 1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
> 4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED
> 
> *My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 5dpo - temp dipped a little to 98.4, horrible head cold continues, creamy CM, cervix high and firm, vry vivid dreams, increased sex drive
> 6dpo - temp back up to 98.6, horrible cold continues, watery CM, cervix high and firm, gassy, I feel warm all over but I don't have a fever ???
> 
> *What's weird... usually the week before my AF I don't want anything to do with BD'ing and I get a few pimples... Complete reverse right now!!! Also this is the time where I start getting cramps and spotting... absolutely nothing. We even BD'd last night and usually there would be a little spotting afterwards and this time, NADA...
> 
> *7dpo UDATE* Cervix is still very high but it is a little softer now. Not like pre-o but medium-ish. My temp dipped to 98.4... still higher then normal for me. But the exciting thing I want to share is I had little pinchie pains last night and this morning when I did my cervix check I had stringy almost like EWCM but it was tinged with brown... Hoping it was IB!!!!!
> Other signs for today constipated, bloated, bb's just a little tender, cold like symptoms continue...Click to expand...

*8dpo - Cervix is still high, medium feeling, and watery cm... Still have cold symptoms and still constipated. Woke up and my cheeks are very flushed, enough that I didn't put any blush on which is weird because I always need it. Last night I cried/laughed because my DH was picking on me. It was so weird it's like my mind couldn't decide what it wanted to do. I also was in bed by 9pm because I was completely exhausted. This all being said... I feel out because I really think my symptoms are all from this darn head cold including the high temps. All my previous hopeful symptoms are gone... no sore bb's, no cramps, no vivid dreams... nada... I'm going to test on Sunday at 10dpo... if it's a BFN I'm just going to wait and see if the :witch: shows...


----------



## Ciaramystic

TTCnov2012 said:


> Love symptom spotting! Mind if I join in??
> 
> Today cd19- lots of cramping... Think I ovulated today! We BD CD16 and CD18-- not much but hopefully it worked! We used pre seed CD18
> 
> I never get any AF symptoms other than severe cramping right before and spotting 3-5 days before... So if sore boobs happen, I'll know why :)

Welcome!!! And FX'd for your BFP!!!!


----------



## happydappy

I got my BFP tody but have been writing my symptoms down every day from ovulation to yesterday and thought i would share them with everyone so you can compare :)

1dpo; shooting pains left side of lady bits :winkwink:
2 dpo; bleeding gums,dull stomch,shooting head pains
3 dpo; woke up at 2.45am needing a wee thinking it was 6am!woke up hungry!(i never wake up hungry)dizzy spell,slight ache under pelvic bone
4 dpo; stomach twinges,hungry,veins bit more obvious in boobs,feeling bit sick
5 dpo; rubbish night sleep,boobs feel bit heavy,feeling sick and tired
6 dpo; tender boobs,slight headache
7 dpo; woke up with smelly breath(nice),slihtly tender boobs,hip feel sore
8 dpo; right boob sore,gums bled,shooting pain left side of the stomach
9 dpo; felt bit sick,tired so went for hr kip at 5pm,headache,dull stomach(like af is on her way)
10 dpo; woke up 3am,stomach making noises,still feels like af
11 dpo; woke up 4am to go for a wee,hungry at 6am so had food,still feels like af,did pg test..very faint line
12 dpo; pg test slightly darker,hungry,tired,hip a bit sore
13 dpo; did pg test slightly darker,still feels like af,tired
14 dpo; line a lot darker on pg test,hungry a lot and very tired,af symptoms again
15 dpo; increased appetite still,still feels like af symptoms,pain in groin..kept coming and going,boobs slightly sensitive
16 dpo; waking up 3 times in the night,waking up hungry,did pg test still a strong line,sensitive boobs,af symptoms..af due tomorrow lets hope it doesnt come!
17 dpo; sensitive boobs,bleeding gums,af type cramps feeling worst..no period!yay!
18 dpo; did digital test and confirms i am pregnant :happydance:


----------



## tulip11

happydappy said:


> I got my BFP tody but have been writing my symptoms down every day from ovulation to yesterday and thought i would share them with everyone so you can compare :)
> 
> 1dpo; shooting pains left side of lady bits :winkwink:
> 2 dpo; bleeding gums,dull stomch,shooting head pains
> 3 dpo; woke up at 2.45am needing a wee thinking it was 6am!woke up hungry!(i never wake up hungry)dizzy spell,slight ache under pelvic bone
> 4 dpo; stomach twinges,hungry,veins bit more obvious in boobs,feeling bit sick
> 5 dpo; rubbish night sleep,boobs feel bit heavy,feeling sick and tired
> 6 dpo; tender boobs,slight headache
> 7 dpo; woke up with smelly breath(nice),slihtly tender boobs,hip feel sore
> 8 dpo; right boob sore,gums bled,shooting pain left side of the stomach
> 9 dpo; felt bit sick,tired so went for hr kip at 5pm,headache,dull stomach(like af is on her way)
> 10 dpo; woke up 3am,stomach making noises,still feels like af
> 11 dpo; woke up 4am to go for a wee,hungry at 6am so had food,still feels like af,did pg test..very faint line
> 12 dpo; pg test slightly darker,hungry,tired,hip a bit sore
> 13 dpo; did pg test slightly darker,still feels like af,tired
> 14 dpo; line a lot darker on pg test,hungry a lot and very tired,af symptoms again
> 15 dpo; increased appetite still,still feels like af symptoms,pain in groin..kept coming and going,boobs slightly sensitive
> 16 dpo; waking up 3 times in the night,waking up hungry,did pg test still a strong line,sensitive boobs,af symptoms..af due tomorrow lets hope it doesnt come!
> 17 dpo; sensitive boobs,bleeding gums,af type cramps feeling worst..no period!yay!
> 18 dpo; did digital test and confirms i am pregnant :happydance:

hurreyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy woooooooooooooo hoooooooo congrates have H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## happydappy

thank you :) im just so excited today!x


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join you ladies? Congrats to the BFP's so far :D 

I have a feeling this is our month, my only real symptoms are no PMS symptoms to speak of!! No sore bbs, no pimples or breakouts, my skins actually great which is unusual. I have had cramping and EWCM ever since O which has never happened before apart from when I was pregnant, and they are my only symptoms so far! 

I broke down and did a test at 5DPO but it was obv a BFN, I am 10dpo now, and going to wait til tuesday (AF due date) to test if I can!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

happydappy said:


> I got my BFP tody but have been writing my symptoms down every day from ovulation to yesterday and thought i would share them with everyone so you can compare :)
> 
> 1dpo; shooting pains left side of lady bits :winkwink:
> 2 dpo; bleeding gums,dull stomch,shooting head pains
> 3 dpo; woke up at 2.45am needing a wee thinking it was 6am!woke up hungry!(i never wake up hungry)dizzy spell,slight ache under pelvic bone
> 4 dpo; stomach twinges,hungry,veins bit more obvious in boobs,feeling bit sick
> 5 dpo; rubbish night sleep,boobs feel bit heavy,feeling sick and tired
> 6 dpo; tender boobs,slight headache
> 7 dpo; woke up with smelly breath(nice),slihtly tender boobs,hip feel sore
> 8 dpo; right boob sore,gums bled,shooting pain left side of the stomach
> 9 dpo; felt bit sick,tired so went for hr kip at 5pm,headache,dull stomach(like af is on her way)
> 10 dpo; woke up 3am,stomach making noises,still feels like af
> 11 dpo; woke up 4am to go for a wee,hungry at 6am so had food,still feels like af,did pg test..very faint line
> 12 dpo; pg test slightly darker,hungry,tired,hip a bit sore
> 13 dpo; did pg test slightly darker,still feels like af,tired
> 14 dpo; line a lot darker on pg test,hungry a lot and very tired,af symptoms again
> 15 dpo; increased appetite still,still feels like af symptoms,pain in groin..kept coming and going,boobs slightly sensitive
> 16 dpo; waking up 3 times in the night,waking up hungry,did pg test still a strong line,sensitive boobs,af symptoms..af due tomorrow lets hope it doesnt come!
> 17 dpo; sensitive boobs,bleeding gums,af type cramps feeling worst..no period!yay!
> 18 dpo; did digital test and confirms i am pregnant :happydance:

A big CONGRATS on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

stephaniexx said:


> Can I join you ladies? Congrats to the BFP's so far :D
> 
> I have a feeling this is our month, my only real symptoms are no PMS symptoms to speak of!! No sore bbs, no pimples or breakouts, my skins actually great which is unusual. I have had cramping and EWCM ever since O which has never happened before apart from when I was pregnant, and they are my only symptoms so far!
> 
> I broke down and did a test at 5DPO but it was obv a BFN, I am 10dpo now, and going to wait til tuesday (AF due date) to test if I can!!

FX'd for your BFP!!! A lack of AF symptoms is sometimes the best symptom to have!!!!


----------



## happydappy

thank you xx


----------



## happydappy

good luck with your test..hope its good news for you x


----------



## happydappy

Ciaramystic said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> *ORIGINAL POSTING*
> Hello Ladies!!! Congrats on the BFP's and FX'd for the future ones...
> I am currently 4dpo and having some weird things going on...
> 
> 1dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 2dpo - BBT 98.3, cramping, watery cm, cervix high and soft, backache, bloated, gassy, irritated
> 3dpo - BBT 98.4, cramps, creamy cm (lots of it), cervix high and firm, bloated, gassy, increased hunger, vivid dreams, restless sleep, TIRED, sore throat, coughing, stuffy nose
> 4dpo - BBT 98.7, slightly painful pressure (not really cramps but kind of light burning feeling), lots of creamy cm, cervix high and firm, sore throat, coughing, runny nose, EXAUSTED
> 
> *My temps have never been that high and have been TTC for 9 months also I have been craving meet like crazy LOL!!!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 5dpo - temp dipped a little to 98.4, horrible head cold continues, creamy CM, cervix high and firm, vry vivid dreams, increased sex drive
> 6dpo - temp back up to 98.6, horrible cold continues, watery CM, cervix high and firm, gassy, I feel warm all over but I don't have a fever ???
> 
> *What's weird... usually the week before my AF I don't want anything to do with BD'ing and I get a few pimples... Complete reverse right now!!! Also this is the time where I start getting cramps and spotting... absolutely nothing. We even BD'd last night and usually there would be a little spotting afterwards and this time, NADA...
> 
> *7dpo UDATE* Cervix is still very high but it is a little softer now. Not like pre-o but medium-ish. My temp dipped to 98.4... still higher then normal for me. But the exciting thing I want to share is I had little pinchie pains last night and this morning when I did my cervix check I had stringy almost like EWCM but it was tinged with brown... Hoping it was IB!!!!!
> Other signs for today constipated, bloated, bb's just a little tender, cold like symptoms continue...Click to expand...
> 
> *8dpo - Cervix is still high, medium feeling, and watery cm... Still have cold symptoms and still constipated. Woke up and my cheeks are very flushed, enough that I didn't put any blush on which is weird because I always need it. Last night I cried/laughed because my DH was picking on me. It was so weird it's like my mind couldn't decide what it wanted to do. I also was in bed by 9pm because I was completely exhausted. This all being said... I feel out because I really think my symptoms are all from this darn head cold including the high temps. All my previous hopeful symptoms are gone... no sore bb's, no cramps, no vivid dreams... nada... I'm going to test on Sunday at 10dpo... if it's a BFN I'm just going to wait and see if the :witch: shows...Click to expand...



Good luck for sunday..hope its good news for you :) x


----------



## giggles85

omg! i am so impatient, i really wanna test but i am only 9dpo. How do u ladies do it and hold on?!?! where is everyone up to currently?

p.s how do u do the emoticons?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

giggles85 said:


> omg! i am so impatient, i really wanna test but i am only 9dpo. How do u ladies do it and hold on?!?! where is everyone up to currently?
> 
> p.s how do u do the emoticons?
> 
> xxxxxxx

I'm only 8dpo and I definitely don't wait lol!! I have spent tons of money on tests and always test WAY TOO EARLY... POAS becomes an addiction the longer it takes to get your BFP. I am on month 9 of ttc and tested at 4dpo this time around. So stupid but... like I said... you get addicted!!! :wacko: 

To do emoticons you have to click one of the things at the bottom of someone else's box... at least that's the only way I ever see them... when you do that they are then on the right side of the text box. When I scroll to the bottom of the feed and type in there, the emoticons never show up. By now though I know most of the codes so I can type them in and get one to show up.


----------



## TTCnov2012

Minuscule symptoms so far-

Yesterday O day- cramping all day
Today CD1- very very light cramping; CM creamy w a tinge of brown/red... Thinking its just ovulation spotting


----------



## Bma11

Happydappy-- so happy for you, isn't it weird how we can be so upset that we haven't gotten our :bfp: but yet we still feel genuine happiness for someone who does? We are all in The same boat so obviously it should be like it!!

Giggles85 I'm 9 dpo too! Going to test Sunday :) 

I don't believe I have any real symptoms either. I feel things from time to time but I feel like that is normal anyway. 

Ciaramystic-- what is this vivid dream you speak of ? I had one last night that woke me up! And the spot I was lying in was super hot. Is this a symptom? I have to giggle at myself because I feel like I'm reaching to feel or find a symptom of pregnancy! 

Thanks & :dust: to ALL!


----------



## jillybean1103

Hey ladies! Tested this morning an got a bfn :( knew that I would. It was a dollar store test so maybe I just don't have enough hcg built up yet. I'm only 10-11 Dpo. Hoping I'm still pg and it shows up in a few days. CP still high, still exhausted, now I have hot flashes.


----------



## TTCnov2012

I unsubscribed on a thread by accident!!! Now I don't no which one!! Does anyone no how I could find out?!?


----------



## blushin77291

Hello everyone :) I'm at the very end of my unintentional tww. My period is expected to come today but so far I haven't felt any of my usual PMS symptoms. Instead I've been feeling nauseous, extremely tired, thirsty, dizzy and I have been waking up feeling hung over (I have not been drinking at all). I also have a clear-ish discharge which has been pretty constant since Monday/Tuesday of this week. Strangely enough, my breasts haven't been sore at all. Usually they start hurting around 8 to 10 days before expected AF and I find this very strange that they haven't been hurting at all.
Either my PMS symptoms have suddenly changed on me (after having the same symptoms for over 8 years) or I might be expecting my first child :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Bma11 said:


> Happydappy-- so happy for you, isn't it weird how we can be so upset that we haven't gotten our :bfp: but yet we still feel genuine happiness for someone who does? We are all in The same boat so obviously it should be like it!!
> 
> Giggles85 I'm 9 dpo too! Going to test Sunday :)
> 
> I don't believe I have any real symptoms either. I feel things from time to time but I feel like that is normal anyway.
> 
> Ciaramystic-- what is this vivid dream you speak of ? I had one last night that woke me up! And the spot I was lying in was super hot. Is this a symptom? I have to giggle at myself because I feel like I'm reaching to feel or find a symptom of pregnancy!
> 
> Thanks & :dust: to ALL!

Vivid dreams are the ones that you can remember EVERY detail of the next morning... Mine are always super weird and out there so it gives DH and I chuckle when I tell him what the previous nights events held!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

jillybean1103 said:


> Hey ladies! Tested this morning an got a bfn :( knew that I would. It was a dollar store test so maybe I just don't have enough hcg built up yet. I'm only 10-11 Dpo. Hoping I'm still pg and it shows up in a few days. CP still high, still exhausted, now I have hot flashes.


Hang in there... don't let those BFN's get you down!!! No AF means your still in it!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

blushin77291 said:


> Hello everyone :) I'm at the very end of my unintentional tww. My period is expected to come today but so far I haven't felt any of my usual PMS symptoms. Instead I've been feeling nauseous, extremely tired, thirsty, dizzy and I have been waking up feeling hung over (I have not been drinking at all). I also have a clear-ish discharge which has been pretty constant since Monday/Tuesday of this week. Strangely enough, my breasts haven't been sore at all. Usually they start hurting around 8 to 10 days before expected AF and I find this very strange that they haven't been hurting at all.
> Either my PMS symptoms have suddenly changed on me (after having the same symptoms for over 8 years) or I might be expecting my first child :)

FX'd for your unintentional BFP ;-)


----------



## spoken

Checked my cm this afternoon and it looks as though the :witch: is flying in and my temp dropped again this morning to 97.8 :sad2: Oh well! It'll happen when its time!! :shrug: I really thought that things were different this month...shows how the body can fool ya! :dohh:

:dust:
baby dust to everybody else!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

spoken said:


> Checked my cm this afternoon and it looks as though the :witch: is flying in and my temp dropped again this morning to 97.8 :sad2: Oh well! It'll happen when its time!! :shrug: I really thought that things were different this month...shows how the body can fool ya! :dohh:
> 
> :dust:
> baby dust to everybody else!!

So sorry to hear... :hugs: You're right... it will happen when it's time. Keep holding on to that!!! Maybe next cycle is "the one" for you!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## jillybean1103

Okay ladies I have decided to stayyyy positive. I got a negative this morning, but I had only slept for 3 hours when I tested. Temp still up, I still feel warm, ad I'm now adin site bbs to the list. While I do get sore bbs with AF, this mainly hurt under my arms. NiPples are tingly. Day 3 of this headache and I don't know if I'm nauseous from it or from maybebaby. I'm not going to let one little negative discourage me, every girl produces hcg at different rates so I may just be one of those that doesn't get her BFP until later. 

I'm going to try to keep this attitude until AF shows. Or until I have a mood swig an comer running back to you ladies crying lol


----------



## TTCnov2012

Does anyone here NEVER get sore BBs before AF? I never ever do! They never feel sore, never feel full, notta


----------



## dipsy_danie

I never used to get sore boobs but started about six months ago.. must have had a hormone reset!

Am 8dpo and turned into a monster ultra moody, crying, angry... Smelt a chicken before cooking it and almost gagged threw it straight in the bin! Dull ache low down still there but less pulling more just achy and a few twinges in my left side which were quite painful... But short lived.

Caved in and tes ed which was neg, but as 8dpo and was digital dunno if this means I'm totally out of the running. Ahhh!!


----------



## hopetobemommy

Okay, so.
I'm 7 DPO today and I have pretty much the same symptoms as I posted yesterday. 
Today, though, I felt really sick to my stomach after eating some cheetos. It lasted for about ten minutes and I thought I was going to vomit, but I didn't.
And I just checked my CM and it's kind of a mixture of ewcm and creamy and stretchy.
What does this mean? I'm going crazy!


----------



## hopetobemommy

dipsy_danie said:


> I never used to get sore boobs but started about six months ago.. must have had a hormone reset!
> 
> Am 8dpo and turned into a monster ultra moody, crying, angry... Smelt a chicken before cooking it and almost gagged threw it straight in the bin! Dull ache low down still there but less pulling more just achy and a few twinges in my left side which were quite painful... But short lived.
> 
> Caved in and tes ed which was neg, but as 8dpo and was digital dunno if this means I'm totally out of the running. Ahhh!!

It's still early and I heard that digitals need a higher HCG level! You're still in the running! :thumbup:


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!! 

Man I've been super busy the last couple of days! Hope everyone is doing great!! It's so exciting to see the BFPs!! Heres where I'm at...

I'm about 11dpo, I've been POAS since 8dpo ( I know, addict!) and I've gotten BFN's :cry: I'm not giving up until the :witch: shows her face though!!! My symptoms so far...

Suuuuper tired!! Like, can't stay awake if my life deepened on it tired!
*The last few days I've had a cold :( 
*Horrible headache I can't shake for about a week
*Cramps, not AF type cramps though... More like stabbing pains that last a couple of seconds. 
*My pelvic area is SORE
* My legs are restless at night
*VIVID dreams
* Snoring ( I don't snore lol)
* Veins on bbs and abdomen
* Some food is tasting GROSS to me, almost like I can taste a chemical in it, everyone looks at me like I'm crazy
* I'm dizzy in the mornings
* Milky white lotiony CM

I'm testing again in the morning, wish me luck :)
Who else is in the testing stage?!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Morning all :)

I'm 8dpo today. Had to keep getting up for water in the night as I kept waking up stupidly dry and parched. This does happen to me occasionally though so don't know if it technically counts as a symptom.

Also had my first baby-related dream last night. I was trying to persuade OH to have a baby with me as I was ready and would break up with him if we couldn't  Fortunately, it was only a dream as he's fully on board with TCC.

Nothing else of note. 6 days until the old hag is due


----------



## Palesa

Hi ladies, just an update. My period was due yesterday so i tested this morning and its a BFP. Just a little worried because i have these non stop period like pain. Esp after my m/c in june. Im gonna make an appointment to see a Dr on monday just to do blood test and see whats happening.

A little excited and a little worried


----------



## tulip11

Palesa said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. My period was due yesterday so i tested this morning and its a BFP. Just a little worried because i have these non stop period like pain. Esp after my m/c in june. Im gonna make an appointment to see a Dr on monday just to do blood test and see whats happening.
> 
> A little excited and a little worried

congrates :happydance:


----------



## mandi2205

Palesa said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. My period was due yesterday so i tested this morning and its a BFP. Just a little worried because i have these non stop period like pain. Esp after my m/c in june. Im gonna make an appointment to see a Dr on monday just to do blood test and see whats happening.
> 
> A little excited and a little worried

 congrats palesa im sure it will be ok cramping is very common in early pregnancy ,but be carefull what pain killers you use for the pain thou, many if not all pain killers are not advisable during pregnancy as im sure you know. x good luck with it x


----------



## Pancake

Hi All

I'll be honest, I'm a bit of a lurker on this site. After reading through, I decided to post what my symptoms have been over the TWW. I haven't noted it day by day but this is what's been going on:

Think I ovulated on 27 oct so today makes me 14 dpo and af is due today 
Hubs and I bd like crazy round O time. Sorry if tmi but the major thing we did different is we are normally "morning" people but this month we did it at bed time. Hubs swimmers have mobility issues so figured hopefully staying laying down after may give the little guys a better chance.
So pretty from O have had loads of White cm even still today
Felt poorly and ended up with a stinking cold which has only just started to go
Stomach hasn't been right - will spare you the details!
Headaches but could be related to my cold
Last Friday and over last weekend had little pinching pains in my right side, similar to O pains but not quite the same
Bbs a little sore weirdly mainly the right one
More tired than usual, needing a half hour nap in the afternoon
Sleeping okish at night although a little disturbed some nights
Peeing a bit more than normal but also drinking alot more
Yesterday and today have cramps but doesn't feel like normal pre-af cramps
Moods a little all over the place but nothing majorly unusual
Generally just feel a little different but could all be in my head

I'm not planning on testing yet as af has been sneaky in the past and turned up late giving me false hope

So that's me. Bet af will turn up now I've written all that lol


----------



## KelseyK

miss_kseniya said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Had to keep getting up for water in the night as I kept waking up stupidly dry and parched. This does happen to me occasionally though so don't know if it technically counts as a symptom.
> 
> Also had my first baby-related dream last night. I was trying to persuade OH to have a baby with me as I was ready and would break up with him if we couldn't  Fortunately, it was only a dream as he's fully on board with TCC.
> 
> Nothing else of note. 6 days until the old hag is due

Baby dust to you!! When are you planning on testing?!



Palesa said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. My period was due yesterday so i tested this morning and its a BFP. Just a little worried because i have these non stop period like pain. Esp after my m/c in june. Im gonna make an appointment to see a Dr on monday just to do blood test and see whats happening.
> 
> A little excited and a little worried

THATS AWESOME!! CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::wohoo: I'm soooo happy for you!! Please relax! Easier said then done, I know! I've always had cramps around AF when I got my BFP :) Don't worry!! I had them my whole pregnancy with my son! Keep us updated please!!! Was this the first time you tested? Hopefully I'll be following you with a BFP :)



Pancake said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm a bit of a lurker on this site. After reading through, I decided to post what my symptoms have been over the TWW. I haven't noted it day by day but this is what's been going on:
> 
> Think I ovulated on 27 oct so today makes me 14 dpo and af is due today
> Hubs and I bd like crazy round O time. Sorry if tmi but the major thing we did different is we are normally "morning" people but this month we did it at bed time. Hubs swimmers have mobility issues so figured hopefully staying laying down after may give the little guys a better chance.
> So pretty from O have had loads of White cm even still today
> Felt poorly and ended up with a stinking cold which has only just started to go
> Stomach hasn't been right - will spare you the details!
> Headaches but could be related to my cold
> Last Friday and over last weekend had little pinching pains in my right side, similar to O pains but not quite the same
> Bbs a little sore weirdly mainly the right one
> More tired than usual, needing a half hour nap in the afternoon
> Sleeping okish at night although a little disturbed some nights
> Peeing a bit more than normal but also drinking alot more
> Yesterday and today have cramps but doesn't feel like normal pre-af cramps
> Moods a little all over the place but nothing majorly unusual
> Generally just feel a little different but could all be in my head
> 
> I'm not planning on testing yet as af has been sneaky in the past and turned up late giving me false hope
> 
> So that's me. Bet af will turn up now I've written all that lol

That all sounds promising!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're a trooper for holding out testing! :haha: I would be testing like crazy! (well, I am lol) I have cramps too that don't feel like normal AF ones so I know what you mean, also, I also have one bb thats more tender than the other.

This will be our month I know it!! :):dust:


----------



## KelseyK

Here's an update with me....

Still having all the symptoms as stated last night but right after I logged off last night I noticed a spot of light brownish/redish (sorry TMI!) dry blood in my underwear. I don't spot before my AF an it isn't due for a few days soooo who knows!! Maybe IB?! I had it with my last pg. I tested this morning and BFN but from everything I've read it takes at least 2 days after IB to get a BFP. I read on the mayoclinic website they even goes as far as to say 4-5 days after. Maybe theres still hope?! 

We'll see :) 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pancake

Thanks Kelsey! It's a complete nightmare! Fingers crossed to you too xx

I forgot to add:
Bloated
Feeling sick on and off
Gassy (tmi)

I think it helps that I don't have a supply of tests at home so I have to physically go out and buy one lol


----------



## KelseyK

Pancake said:


> Thanks Kelsey! It's a complete nightmare! Fingers crossed to you too xx
> 
> I forgot to add:
> Bloated
> Feeling sick on and off
> Gassy (tmi)
> 
> I think it helps that I don't have a supply of tests at home so I have to physically go out and buy one lol

Haha I totally agree!! It makes you think twice when you actually have to go buy one but when their in your house its pretty much impossible!


----------



## miss_kseniya

KelseyK said:


> Baby dust to you!! When are you planning on testing?!

AF not due til 18th so will wait until she's late I think. Can't stand the disappointment of negs to be honest.



Palesa said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. My period was due yesterday so i tested this morning and its a BFP. Just a little worried because i have these non stop period like pain. Esp after my m/c in june. Im gonna make an appointment to see a Dr on monday just to do blood test and see whats happening.
> 
> A little excited and a little worried

Congratualtions chick :)


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi ladies,

I've been lurking for a few days and finally decided to join, it seems like a really friendly place. This is our 4th month trying since we got married but we're just seeing how it goes at the moment.

I'm currently 10dpo, AF due on 14th but not feeling hopeful as all the symptoms I thought I had have now gone, except the cramping and gas. Although I think I noticed more symptoms the more I read lol!

Anyway just wanted to say hi and congrats to all the ladies with bfp's. GL to everyone else.


----------



## Palesa

So impressed with this thread, 5 BFP's already and more to come im sure. Good luck ladies


----------



## pandaspot

Just an update, I had my bfp this afternoon :D very excited 

Good luck everyone!! Loads of baby dust for you all


----------



## Zali

Hi all,

I have been following this thread - its great i dont feel so alone on the whole looking symptoms as a sign of pregnancy!

Hubby and i are on our 3rd month TTC and i didnt have much hope for this month so wasnt thinking about it too much but then started having waves of nausea at weird times - realised i was about 6-7dpo and then the ss started haha! 

other main symptoms i have been having are - a bit of spotting - very scant and very dark - almost black this has been on about 7-8dpo. 
- yesterday was absolutely exhausted, like i had done a massive run (which i hadnt - was a day off and had done not too much). 

I think i am now about 9-10dpo - although not exactly sure when i o'd. Have only done one OT once before and it was positive for day 22-23 (i have 35 day cycles). 
Did a test this morning and it was BFN, however going to keep spirits high until the witch shows!!

Congratulations to all with BFP's!!! Good luck everyone else.


----------



## miss_kseniya

pandaspot said:


> Just an update, I had my bfp this afternoon :D very excited
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Loads of baby dust for you all

Congrats chick. This seems to be a really lucky thread x


----------



## jillybean1103

Hey girlies! Highly I'd update. Still no AF, due in 2 days if I ovulated on time. Bbs are starting to hurt but it's off and on instead of constant. I'm very emotional. Very. I cried this morning because I didn't want to go to work and leave my dog all alone. Ugh, I'm a wreck. My temp is still very up and my CP is high so this may all be good signs. Trying not to get discouraged. 

Let's keep this lucky thread going! Congrats to all of the bfps! Babydust to all!


----------



## KelseyK

pandaspot said:


> Just an update, I had my bfp this afternoon :D very excited
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Loads of baby dust for you all

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!! How many dpo are you? Was this the first test?? H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: This is definitely turning into the lucky thread :) :baby:


----------



## KelseyK

NewMrsJones said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days and finally decided to join, it seems like a really friendly place. This is our 4th month trying since we got married but we're just seeing how it goes at the moment.
> 
> I'm currently 10dpo, AF due on 14th but not feeling hopeful as all the symptoms I thought I had have now gone, except the cramping and gas. Although I think I noticed more symptoms the more I read lol!
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hi and congrats to all the ladies with bfp's. GL to everyone else.

Hi and welcome!! Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: this cycle! Don't worry about absence of symptoms, with my pregnancies they ALWAYS came and went :) I would feel totally pg for a few days and then feel completely fine for a week :) When are you testing?
:dust:


Palesa said:


> So impressed with this thread, 5 BFP's already and more to come im sure. Good luck ladies

 It's definitely the lucky thread :) I'm so excited for you!! Please keep me updated :)


Zali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread - its great i dont feel so alone on the whole looking symptoms as a sign of pregnancy!
> 
> Hubby and i are on our 3rd month TTC and i didnt have much hope for this month so wasnt thinking about it too much but then started having waves of nausea at weird times - realised i was about 6-7dpo and then the ss started haha!
> 
> other main symptoms i have been having are - a bit of spotting - very scant and very dark - almost black this has been on about 7-8dpo.
> - yesterday was absolutely exhausted, like i had done a massive run (which i hadnt - was a day off and had done not too much).
> 
> I think i am now about 9-10dpo - although not exactly sure when i o'd. Have only done one OT once before and it was positive for day 22-23 (i have 35 day cycles).
> Did a test this morning and it was BFN, however going to keep spirits high until the witch shows!!
> 
> Congratulations to all with BFP's!!! Good luck everyone else.

HI!!
So glad you decided to post :) You seem to have some good symptoms! Maybe this will be our month :) I'm not sure when I ovulated bc this is our 1st month tying to were just seeing what happens. I've been getting bfns too but I'm with you!! Not done until the :witch: shows! When are you expecting AF?:dust:



jillybean1103 said:


> Hey girlies! Highly I'd update. Still no AF, due in 2 days if I ovulated on time. Bbs are starting to hurt but it's off and on instead of constant. I'm very emotional. Very. I cried this morning because I didn't want to go to work and leave my dog all alone. Ugh, I'm a wreck. My temp is still very up and my CP is high so this may all be good signs. Trying not to get discouraged.
> 
> Let's keep this lucky thread going! Congrats to all of the bfps! Babydust to all!

Yay!!! Sounds good so far :)!!! Have you tested at all? I couldn't hold off haha :dohh: I'm expecting AF within a few days. We'll see what happens!!! FX for you :)
:dust:


----------



## Zali

Hi Kelsey!

Thanks for writing back! im new to the forum world! 

Im due for AF on Wednesday - 14th so going to try hold out until then to test again. Thought i was getting AF today then went away. Keep feeling like im getting it but nothing shows.

When are you due for AF? and when are you going to test again? 

Good luck to you - sounds like you have definately started a goodluck thread :)


----------



## mrsnicD

Hiya like a lot of ppl on here i have been reading the threads for months now. Found it a comfort that others are in my position.
We have been TTC for 10 months now and the TWW never gets any easier for me. After last month :witch: making an appearance i broke down and felt absolutely terrible. Difference this month is im going to be VERY positive and focus on other things. 
Now in the TTW i find myself back in here feeling so happy for others with their BFP's and now im symptom searching. AF due on the 22nd, HATE this waiting game.
How do you all keep positive??


----------



## pandaspot

KelseyK said:


> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> Just an update, I had my bfp this afternoon :D very excited
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Loads of baby dust for you all
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!! How many dpo are you? Was this the first test?? H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: This is definitely turning into the lucky thread :) :baby:Click to expand...

Thanks :D I am so excited! 
I was 13 dpo yesterday. It wasn't my first test, been testing since 9dpo, 12 dpo I had a faint faint line. Yesterday was the day the line showed :). 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi Kelsey,

I'm probably going to wait and see if AF turns up before I test, I really want to test now but don't have any in the house as I've never got as far as a missed period. Lets hope I have my first POAS experience this month.


----------



## Huggie

Sitting here reading this thread.. gives hope.. thank you ladies and to all these BFP's woooop :)

Iam only 4dpo.. first time of TTC as my lil son just popped along 4 years ago whilst i was using the pill.. so fingers crossed we are not waiting to long..

Being 4dpo.. can you feel different or is it all in my head because im feeling niggles, hot and cold, feeling sick at night time and waking in the night for a wee although i never do that.. i know its early and im just worried its all in my head lol, xxx

Good luck everyone thats testing now xx


----------



## hopetobemommy

Okay, an update...some of it's a bit TMI.

Yesterday evening I was SO bloated. HORRIBLE. And then, ;ast night, laying down, for about five seconds, I felt like I was going to pass out. I think my heart was beating a bit faster. That happened twice.
And since then, on and off, I've had a slight metallic taste in my mouth. Not all the time. Just randomly. I can't tell if I'm just imagining it, though.

And here comes the TMI part...
DH made me some waffles this morning and I took a few bites and felt like I was going to vomit. I went back to sleep, then felt fine. Later, I had some mac & cheese, and within that hour I had HORRIBLE gas pains and upset stomach and had to use the bathroom 3 times...with loose stools. I'm usually pretty regular in that department. And now I feel tired/sick. Blah.


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Congrats to everyone on their BFPs!!! Wishing each and every one of you a happy and healthy 9 months! And best of luck to everyone still waiting to test! :)

I had planned on waiting until November 20th to test, but I'm weak! Haha, just been feeling really off lately and even hubby has noticed. Usually he never notices my symptoms, but even he thinks that I might be pregnant this time around! I know it's still early, but I may go out and get some dollar store tests tomorrow morning. Won't shell out for a FRER until AF is late lol. Let the POAS marathon begin! :p


----------



## wanabamum

Hi ladies,

sorry to hijack a bit here, eek..


Any advice wld be appreciated. Today I am 11dpo, I had AF type cramping most of day yesterday from 10am to 9pm, evening and early morning it had stopped and I didnt feel nauseous like previous days so I though oh great I feel fine today, I tested BFN but now early pm I'm getting short, sharp stabbing pains in lower left tummy and a few pricking sensations n mild cramping pleease someone tell me something encouraging lol perhaps you bfp's could offer some experiences... thanx 

Other symptoms include baaad headaches for 9 days straight, bloating, gas, increased cm, high, softer cervix, backache, few pains in left boob today, sore throat, nausea, emotional, irritable, metal taste, fatigue, more saliva, burping. lol.


----------



## GlitterMommy

Want to read the whole thread but I can't as I'm at work:( I'm new here...well not new new since I was here like 4 years ago and as soon as I had my dd I had no time to be online...anyway...I o on oct 29-30...since I don't really know how long my letual phase is...I think I might af is due tomorrow on the 13 or 14...this is the first cycle ttc...Im very anxious since I'm in my mid 30s and this would be our last baby...after next baby..I'm closing shop lol...we have 3 kids...anyway...since all my pregnancy symptoms are identical to Pms symptoms I tried to ignore them!!! As af due date gets closer...my boobs hurt more...I get more af cramps...my cervix was low until yesterday and it moved mid way up...is not as hard as a couple of days ago and it's a bit wet...I don't like checking g my cervix other than for detecting o..but this tww is driving me crazy...lol...last night I squeeze my boob hard as I do thibs once in a while and I had drops of "milk" come out of my nipples!!! I haven't had that happen in soooooo long specially on my left breast that dried out right after I stopped bf dd at 1 1/2yrs old...she is 3 now...I hate reading into this symptoms and to top of my frustration...I can't test...I never test positive until I'm more than 10 weeks pregnant!! As af date arrives I become more obsessed...and now I'm hysterical because I think me and my oh are over!!!!!!!! :( we've been together for 11yrs!!! Anyway...baby dust to all


----------



## GlitterMommy

I have soar throat in the am...a little runny nose...I had ummm diarrhea tmi last night...like I said I don't like to read into symptoms because we are so looking for symptoms and even if we got them before when we were not ttc we weren't paying attention to them and they were not as bothersome as we weren't as mental as we are right now ttc lol!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Omg I've been very gassy too lol


----------



## lookin4bump02

wow...congrats on all the bfps so far.......
how are you ladies and the mommies to be?

so to the ladies who got AF sorry bout that so i am thinking most of u have short short cycles and will be heading towards a christmas BFP....:happydance:

as for me nothing really to update except total fatigue...and jus eating more....if i stand too long lower back aches...but i dunno.....i am 12dpo and by this time my previous cycle temp did already drop....so its still above coverline jus not a whole lot....

i have one of the weirdest charts this cycle

i jus wanna :happydance: though because i have life and i know i would a get my bfp soon...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## stephaniexx

congrats to all the BFPs :)

AF is due tomorrow and no sign so far. I had cramps earlier today but they seem to have turned into prickling pains?? Never had them. I'm dizzy on and off as of yesterday and am still getting loads of EWCM. Test day tomorrow :)


----------



## NewMrsJones

Couldn't wait any longer so stocked up on tests on the way home. Just tested but it was a BFN. 2 days till AF due.


----------



## GlitterMommy

I just realized I haven't spotted...I ussually spot for a few days before af...and nothing! I will really be bad at my body if I do t end up being preggie


----------



## GlitterMommy

Girls!!! Don't be discouraged with your bfn...I never test positive until I'm very very preg...last preg I finally got my bfp when I was 10 weeks!!! And all my early pregnancy symptoms were identical to pms symptoms...I always know I'm preggers when I miss me period for 2 weeks...after 2 weeks I get other symptoms...like feeling I'll during sex...body changes...nausea...sensitive to smells...weird tight uterus feeling...so with all that said please don't be discouraged, there is still hope!!! I leaked milk when I squeezed my boobie yesterday and I'm still in doubt!!! Af pains were getting stronger and yesterday they were unbearable...today the only thing that bothers me are my boobs...hardly any af pains!!! I hate this tww lol my body is mind screwing me!!!! Waaah


----------



## Pancake

Just a quick update from me this morning:

Still no af (was due Sat 10th Nov)
Was peeing like crazy yesterday but having been drinking loads coz sooooooo thirsty all the time
Yesterday evening when I went to the loo and wiped (tmi) I swear it was tinged the faintest pink so I thought af was coming, which is quite unusual for me to start like that coz normally once she arrives, she's in full flow! Nothing else since.
Following from that cramping seems to have stopped.
My dogs woke us up at 5 this morning (grrrr) and I immediately had to pee but then not really surprising considering how much I was drinking yesterday (still really thirsty today) plus I also felt really sick and it took me ages to get back to sleep again.

So that's about it, other syptoms I listed previously are still there. Still trying not to read too much into it all and will still wait untill the weekend to test if af a no show.

Sorry tmi again - hub and I bd this morning and that has been known to bring on af so guess I'll have to wait and see! lol


----------



## Audraia

No symptoms really here, every month I symptom spot and think it's a symptom then AF arrives.

I'm 6dpo today, and only think I really have is very creamy/lotiony CM. I was throwing up like mad on Sun, hoping it was something, but must of just been a stomach bug.

I'll start testing tomorrow, I really wanted to test yesterday and today but I just woke up and peed quickly, knowing that if I didn't get the FMU that I wouldn't test the rest of the day. Last time I got my BFP at 7/8 dpo with a FRER, but I"m not going to take my FRER until 9dpo, I use internet cheapies until then!

Baby dust to all !:)


----------



## Pancake

Ok so af has now turned up! Typical! Oh well, back to the drawing board lol


----------



## stephaniexx

AF is due today for me - absolutely no sign. No sore boobs, nothing. 

Had cramps yesterday morning but they are gone, just have ewcm which I've had the whole TWW (first sign with my girls). 

I'm testing tonight if AF doesn't get me, FX'd :D will let everyone know what the outcome is, and of course list my TWW symptoms ;)


----------



## stephaniexx

Sorry Pancake :( xx


----------



## wanabamum

Yeah sorry to hear that the witch came pancake. grr. Stephanie lets hope you get a bfp this eve! CCcuuuuummOOooooonnnnnnn!!

Ive had a few mild shooting pains in my bbs today and a few poking sharp pains around belly button but other than that feel fine. It's 12dpo for me today and the wait is absolutely unbearable.


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Just a quick update: I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Most noticable symptom for me was sore bbs - also really tired and weird cramping on and off.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

BambinoLemonT said:


> Just a quick update: I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> 
> Most noticable symptom for me was sore bbs - also really tired and weird cramping on and off.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! :dust: :hugs:

congrates :happydance: have H&H 9 months


----------



## benjismom

Hello just joining this thread now i just started my 2WW I immediately had sore nipples and cramping after O. hope this is my month -- baby dust to everyone let hope iI get my BFP on the 23rd the AF is due


----------



## pandaspot

BambinoLemonT said:


> Just a quick update: I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> 
> Most noticable symptom for me was sore bbs - also really tired and weird cramping on and off.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! :dust: :hugs:

Congrats bambino!!! H&h 9 months to you

Hope we get some more bfp :D


----------



## Pancake

Thanks Stephanie and Wanabamum xx

Fingers crossed for you guys! 

See you in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## jillybean1103

Ahhh! Sorry I've been gone a few day ladies. It's been a rough week here. AF is officially one day late! Not tested yet as I have been known to have irregular cycles in the past. Going to wait just a couple more says. My CP is still high, and I have been EXHAUSTED. Feel lazy since I've just been laying down if I'm not at work. Been crampy off and on but not my normal AF cramps. BBs are sore which led me to believe AF was coming but they e also been hurting off and on and not a constant pain. Also, add vivid dreams to my list.


----------



## Ciaramystic

BambinoLemonT said:


> Just a quick update: I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> 
> Most noticable symptom for me was sore bbs - also really tired and weird cramping on and off.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! :dust: :hugs:

Awwwww... a great big CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Congrats!!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Jilly!!! You and I have the same symptoms and were in the same boat!!!!! I'm waiting for Thursday to test even tho I'm pretty sure I'll get a bfn since I don't test pos until I'm a few weeks preg!!!


----------



## KelseyK

well the :witch: got me yesterday and I'm sick today :'( 

This is definitely a lucky thread though and I can't wait to get back in the TWW!! This cycle I'm going to try preseed and OPKs :) Hopefully it will be the one!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm out, AF due tomorrow but decided to surprise me today :(


----------



## KelseyK

NewMrsJones said:


> I'm out, AF due tomorrow but decided to surprise me today :(

:hugs:


----------



## GlitterMommy

Awww girls!!! Hugs!!!! Have fun ttc!!!!!!! Lots and lots of fun!!!hope you get your bfps soon xoxo


----------



## GlitterMommy

Soooooooooo my cervix has been dancing up and down all day long!!!! Af cramps are a lot more milder...but my boobs hurt soooo much, they are very hot, and after a warm shower I can squeeze couple of drops of milk...if I'm not preggie than my hormones were at full force this cycle!!! Even my o pains were very strong!!!! Had lots of cm on fertil days and extremely dry on non fertil days...so let's see!!! No spotting yet as I tend to spot before af..I'll be officially late on Thursday as idk how long my lp is so it was starting from either yesterday or today...last af was oct 15...oed on the 29th-30th that's when I got o pains and the next day I was dry again...so what do you think guys?!


----------



## MamaWorld

To any ladies who have gotten a bfp, what was cm like right before you got your bfp? This is tmi so sorry but today I had a glob of cm that was clear and white and stretched at least 2 inches without breaking. It was like fertile cm but way more of it and more stretchy. Again, sorry for tmi.


----------



## KelseyK

GlitterMommy said:


> Soooooooooo my cervix has been dancing up and down all day long!!!! Af cramps are a lot more milder...but my boobs hurt soooo much, they are very hot, and after a warm shower I can squeeze couple of drops of milk...if I'm not preggie than my hormones were at full force this cycle!!! Even my o pains were very strong!!!! Had lots of cm on fertil days and extremely dry on non fertil days...so let's see!!! No spotting yet as I tend to spot before af..I'll be officially late on Thursday as idk how long my lp is so it was starting from either yesterday or today...last af was oct 15...oed on the 29th-30th that's when I got o pains and the next day I was dry again...so what do you think guys?!

Sounds like you could get your bfp!!!!!!!!! When are you testing?!


----------



## Audraia

So symptom update at 6dop, I had heartburn today bad. And the only other time I had that was when I was preggo before! Gonna test tomorrow morning to see.

And congrats on the BFP! :)


----------



## KelseyK

Audraia said:


> So symptom update at 6dop, I had heartburn today bad. And the only other time I had that was when I was preggo before! Gonna test tomorrow morning to see.
> 
> And congrats on the BFP! :)

FX for you!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GlitterMommy

KelseyK said:


> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo my cervix has been dancing up and down all day long!!!! Af cramps are a lot more milder...but my boobs hurt soooo much, they are very hot, and after a warm shower I can squeeze couple of drops of milk...if I'm not preggie than my hormones were at full force this cycle!!! Even my o pains were very strong!!!! Had lots of cm on fertil days and extremely dry on non fertil days...so let's see!!! No spotting yet as I tend to spot before af..I'll be officially late on Thursday as idk how long my lp is so it was starting from either yesterday or today...last af was oct 15...oed on the 29th-30th that's when I got o pains and the next day I was dry again...so what do you think guys?!
> 
> Sounds like you could get your bfp!!!!!!!!! When are you testing?!Click to expand...

I'm testing Saturday if af doesn't show up!!!!! Pee stix don't usually work for me :/ I only get a positive when I'm over 10 weeks pregnant!!!! I've been pregnant 3 times but if I'm preg this preg can be different!!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Symptoms today 16dpo a little nauseous, back/hips hurt...af like cramps....very hungry but also not interested in food...sleepy (but I'm always sleepy lol)...headache...I feel called...weird salivation...very thirsty but not interested in water!!!! Creamy cm not very much cm....cervix medium/medium/closed....Sides of boobs hurt... I just want to know!!!


----------



## benjismom

GlitterMommy said:


> Symptoms today 16dpo a little nauseous, back/hips hurt...af like cramps....very hungry but also not interested in food...sleepy (but I'm always sleepy lol)...headache...I feel called...weird salivation...very thirsty but not interested in water!!!! Creamy cm not very much cm....cervix medium/medium/closed....Sides of boobs hurt... I just want to know!!!

4 days hunni, you're almost there.. :hugs: Ive been sooo hungry lately but food just doesnt interest me at all lately either


----------



## Audraia

Tested this AM and BFN :( Though I can swear my boobs seem larger and heavier. I'll test again in 2 days at 9 dpo.


----------



## jillybean1103

2 days late! Thought for sure AF was going to show today because I was crampy last night. Headache, bbs are tender and I also feel tender around my vagina. Usually how I feel after AF. I also have this weird taste in my mouth almost like a metal taste. Weird. Going to test this weekend of AF doesn't show. How is everyone doing?? Fingers crossed and baby dust all around!


----------



## KelseyK

jillybean1103 said:


> 2 days late! Thought for sure AF was going to show today because I was crampy last night. Headache, bbs are tender and I also feel tender around my vagina. Usually how I feel after AF. I also have this weird taste in my mouth almost like a metal taste. Weird. Going to test this weekend of AF doesn't show. How is everyone doing?? Fingers crossed and baby dust all around!

yay!!! FX for you!!!! :dust::dust: how many dpo are you?


----------



## KelseyK

GlitterMommy said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo my cervix has been dancing up and down all day long!!!! Af cramps are a lot more milder...but my boobs hurt soooo much, they are very hot, and after a warm shower I can squeeze couple of drops of milk...if I'm not preggie than my hormones were at full force this cycle!!! Even my o pains were very strong!!!! Had lots of cm on fertil days and extremely dry on non fertil days...so let's see!!! No spotting yet as I tend to spot before af..I'll be officially late on Thursday as idk how long my lp is so it was starting from either yesterday or today...last af was oct 15...oed on the 29th-30th that's when I got o pains and the next day I was dry again...so what do you think guys?!
> 
> Sounds like you could get your bfp!!!!!!!!! When are you testing?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing Saturday if af doesn't show up!!!!! Pee stix don't usually work for me :/ I only get a positive when I'm over 10 weeks pregnant!!!! I've been pregnant 3 times but if I'm preg this preg can be different!!!!Click to expand...

FX for you!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jillybean1103

Kelsey - I'm approximately 16dpo. :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Can I join you ladies? New to this forum thing, but seems like a good support system. Im 15dpo had bfn at 10dpo, no af yet. Had nausea for the last 2 days. Scared to test again cause I dont want another bfn.


----------



## Bma11

Hey ladies..... Got a :bfn: from blood pregnancy test from doctor. :( on to round three with assisted pregnancy. Hope it works this time! 

So happy for everyone who got & is about to get their :bfp: gives me hope. I know it will happen, one way or another!!!! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## KelseyK

jillybean1103 said:


> Kelsey - I'm approximately 16dpo. :)

Looks promising :) good luck to you!!



rhiannon240 said:


> Can I join you ladies? New to this forum thing, but seems like a good support system. Im 15dpo had bfn at 10dpo, no af yet. Had nausea for the last 2 days. Scared to test again cause I dont want another bfn.

Hi!! 
With my last pregnancy I had a bfn one night and a bfp the next :) you never know! Thats great that AF hasn't shown up yet! I think you should test :)




Bma11 said:


> Hey ladies..... Got a :bfn: from blood pregnancy test from doctor. :( on to round three with assisted pregnancy. Hope it works this time!
> 
> So happy for everyone who got & is about to get their :bfp: gives me hope. I know it will happen, one way or another!!!!
> :dust: :dust:

So sorry :hugs: You'll get it next cycle! When are you doing everything?


----------



## GlitterMommy

So I'm getting weird cramps on my feet...no af as of yet!!!!


----------



## rhiannon240

KelseyK said:


> jillybean1103 said:
> 
> 
> Kelsey - I'm approximately 16dpo. :)
> 
> Looks promising :) good luck to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> rhiannon240 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? New to this forum thing, but seems like a good support system. Im 15dpo had bfn at 10dpo, no af yet. Had nausea for the last 2 days. Scared to test again cause I dont want another bfn.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!!
> With my last pregnancy I had a bfn one night and a bfp the next :) you never know! Thats great that AF hasn't shown up yet! I think you should test :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..... Got a :bfn: from blood pregnancy test from doctor. :( on to round three with assisted pregnancy. Hope it works this time!
> 
> So happy for everyone who got & is about to get their :bfp: gives me hope. I know it will happen, one way or another!!!!
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry :hugs: You'll get it next cycle! When are you doing everything?Click to expand...

Thank you. If af does not show tomorrow I will test.


----------



## KelseyK

Well there's definitely still hope :) I'm hoping you get your :bfp:! How many dpo were you when you had your blood test?


----------



## wannabemomy37

GlitterMommy said:


> Want to read the whole thread but I can't as I'm at work:( I'm new here...well not new new since I was here like 4 years ago and as soon as I had my dd I had no time to be online...anyway...I o on oct 29-30...since I don't really know how long my letual phase is...I think I might af is due tomorrow on the 13 or 14...this is the first cycle ttc...Im very anxious since I'm in my mid 30s and this would be our last baby...after next baby..I'm closing shop lol...we have 3 kids...anyway...since all my pregnancy symptoms are identical to Pms symptoms I tried to ignore them!!! As af due date gets closer...my boobs hurt more...I get more af cramps...my cervix was low until yesterday and it moved mid way up...is not as hard as a couple of days ago and it's a bit wet...I don't like checking g my cervix other than for detecting o..but this tww is driving me crazy...lol...last night I squeeze my boob hard as I do thibs once in a while and I had drops of "milk" come out of my nipples!!! I haven't had that happen in soooooo long specially on my left breast that dried out right after I stopped bf dd at 1 1/2yrs old...she is 3 now...I hate reading into this symptoms and to top of my frustration...I can't test...I never test positive until I'm more than 10 weeks pregnant!! As af date arrives I become more obsessed...and now I'm hysterical because I think me and my oh are over!!!!!!!! :( we've been together for 11yrs!!! Anyway...baby dust to all

Sorry to hear things aren't going well for you and your OH :( I believe I read a post from you on a different thread but not sure how to get back to that thread...sorry!! But I am here to chat with you :)

Still reading the other posts after this one, but just wanted to say that from 9dpo to about 13dpo my boobs have leaked milky-type discharge when squeezed too!!! Hopefully it's a sign FX!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

MamaWorld said:


> To any ladies who have gotten a bfp, what was cm like right before you got your bfp? This is tmi so sorry but today I had a glob of cm that was clear and white and stretched at least 2 inches without breaking. It was like fertile cm but way more of it and more stretchy. Again, sorry for tmi.

I also experienced something like this last night. AF due anywhere from 13th to 15th so decided to check to see if any signs of AF coming and out came a yellow-tinted globby CM...Kinda like a snot (TMI) haha but seriously.

Will be hoping AF stays away for 9 months & plan to test again on Saturday morning with my fiance!!


----------



## Bma11

Bma11 said:


> Hey ladies..... Got a :bfn: from blood pregnancy test from doctor. :( on to round three with assisted pregnancy. Hope it works this time!
> 
> So happy for everyone who got & is about to get their :bfp: gives me hope. I know it will happen, one way or another!!!!
> :dust: :dust:

So sorry :hugs: You'll get it next cycle! When are you doing everything?[/QUOTE]

Well Monday I have a consult with my RE. 

As soon as AF comes I go in to do a baseline ultra sound and then they will tell me when to take my bravelle (injectable fsh). I was 15 dpo when I had blood pregnancy test.


----------



## GlitterMommy

wannabemomy37 said:


> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> Want to read the whole thread but I can't as I'm at work:( I'm new here...well not new new since I was here like 4 years ago and as soon as I had my dd I had no time to be online...anyway...I o on oct 29-30...since I don't really know how long my letual phase is...I think I might af is due tomorrow on the 13 or 14...this is the first cycle ttc...Im very anxious since I'm in my mid 30s and this would be our last baby...after next baby..I'm closing shop lol...we have 3 kids...anyway...since all my pregnancy symptoms are identical to Pms symptoms I tried to ignore them!!! As af due date gets closer...my boobs hurt more...I get more af cramps...my cervix was low until yesterday and it moved mid way up...is not as hard as a couple of days ago and it's a bit wet...I don't like checking g my cervix other than for detecting o..but this tww is driving me crazy...lol...last night I squeeze my boob hard as I do thibs once in a while and I had drops of "milk" come out of my nipples!!! I haven't had that happen in soooooo long specially on my left breast that dried out right after I stopped bf dd at 1 1/2yrs old...she is 3 now...I hate reading into this symptoms and to top of my frustration...I can't test...I never test positive until I'm more than 10 weeks pregnant!! As af date arrives I become more obsessed...and now I'm hysterical because I think me and my oh are over!!!!!!!! :( we've been together for 11yrs!!! Anyway...baby dust to all
> 
> Sorry to hear things aren't going well for you and your OH :( I believe I read a post from you on a different thread but not sure how to get back to that thread...sorry!! But I am here to chat with you :)
> 
> Still reading the other posts after this one, but just wanted to say that from 9dpo to about 13dpo my boobs have leaked milky-type discharge when squeezed too!!! Hopefully it's a sign FX!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!! I hope this is it!!!!! Keep me updated!!! Oh by the way...he's back... He's acting like nothing happened...and I am acting the same way but I'm not catering to him and ignoring him lol


----------



## miss_kseniya

Did I spot another BFP announcement higher up the thread....woohoo congrats Bambino, that's awesome news chick :)

Well for me, I have practically no syptoms whatsoever, absolutely nothing. I do have that weird feeling you get in your tum when AF is about to show, so fully expecting her either later today or tomorrow (she's officially due either tomorrow or saturday). Looks like it will be on to cycle number 10.

Thankfully, my OH is going to be away for several days leading up to when I ov, so we will be able to have lots of catch-up BDing all over my fertile period. He will be totally up for it after 5-6 days without any at all, so hopinh to catch the eggy and have a Christmas BFP.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to find out.....I'll update again when AF shows.


----------



## GlitterMommy

So all af symptoms are gone!!! 17dpo today!! And All signs of af are gone!!! I have very mild nausea, bb sides hurt a bit, I'm remembering all my dreams in the am :/, I had foot cramps last nights, and i feel all bubbly and happy today!! I'm usually grumpy and emotional before af....it feels wet inside (I know tmi) and I'm having weir sharp cramps...similar to af but not like the ones i get...I want to test but I dont want to be disappointed by a bfn!!


----------



## Lady_Bee

Can I join this thread? I don't know exactly how many dpo I am as I didn't track this month. But AF is now 5 days late! Don't want to test in case it was just a late ov.

No real symptoms right now. A week ago I had very strong smelling pee and loads of cm which is still hanging around. Cramps at the weekend, but they've gone away. Now I just feel normal except with an enormous appetite! I keep waking up at 2 am starving.

I think I'll test at the weekend. I had way more symptoms last pregnancy though. I have no boob symptoms at all right now so not v hopeful.


----------



## wannabemomy37

GlitterMommy said:


> So all af symptoms are gone!!! 17dpo today!! And All signs of af are gone!!! I have very mild nausea, bb sides hurt a bit, I'm remembering all my dreams in the am :/, I had foot cramps last nights, and i feel all bubbly and happy today!! I'm usually grumpy and emotional before af....it feels wet inside (I know tmi) and I'm having weir sharp cramps...similar to af but not like the ones i get...I want to test but I dont want to be disappointed by a bfn!!

Sounds just like me!! I have tons of symptoms but no more AF cramps!! Wondering if I had late IB? Red spotting (after a BM, tmi) and then light brown/pink "spot" on 15dpo...Not sure what else would cause that??
Weird thing is I had a dream on 13dpo that I was spotting red.
Also at 14dpo I had yellow-tinted globby CM, which I thought was super bizzare.

Nipples have milky looking substance coming out but only when squeezed pretty firmly. This started at 9dpo and started to subside slightly around 13dpo, yet still there.

I am now 16dpo, possibly 2 days late for AF & feeling lucky!! :happydance:

Will be testing on Saturday morning with my fiance (assuming AF doesn't show her ugly face!!)


----------



## GlitterMommy

wannabemomy37 said:


> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> So all af symptoms are gone!!! 17dpo today!! And All signs of af are gone!!! I have very mild nausea, bb sides hurt a bit, I'm remembering all my dreams in the am :/, I had foot cramps last nights, and i feel all bubbly and happy today!! I'm usually grumpy and emotional before af....it feels wet inside (I know tmi) and I'm having weir sharp cramps...similar to af but not like the ones i get...I want to test but I dont want to be disappointed by a bfn!!
> 
> Sounds just like me!! I have tons of symptoms but no more AF cramps!! Wondering if I had late IB? Red spotting (after a BM, tmi) and then light brown/pink "spot" on 15dpo...Not sure what else would cause that??
> Weird thing is I had a dream on 13dpo that I was spotting red.
> Also at 14dpo I had yellow-tinted globby CM, which I thought was super bizzare.
> 
> Nipples have milky looking substance coming out but only when squeezed pretty firmly. This started at 9dpo and started to subside slightly around 13dpo, yet still there.
> 
> I am now 16dpo, possibly 2 days late for AF & feeling lucky!! :happydance:
> 
> Will be testing on Saturday morning with my fiance (assuming AF doesn't show her ugly face!!)Click to expand...

Yep the milk nipple thing!!! But now I can barely get a drop out!!! I'm supposed to test on Saturday too!!! But I'm not too excited about it since I have never tested positive in early pregnancy


----------



## Lady_Bee

wannabemomy37 said:


> Nipples have milky looking substance coming out but only when squeezed pretty firmly. This started at 9dpo and started to subside slightly around 13dpo, yet still there.

Oooh I have this too! Leaking colostrum I guess? Just a tiny bit. I noticed it last week when I was getting dressed and I had dried colostrum crusts on my nipples. I picked them off and squeezed and yes there was a little bit of wet stuff coming out. I'm not sure in my case if this is a positive sign or just a leftover from when I bf my son (I stopped bf 5 months ago).


----------



## wannabemomy37

weird part for me is I have never been pregnant or anything before...so why else would my nipples have this??? Also my boobs have been SUPER sore this month, and I NEVER get sore boobs at all any time during my cycles.

Almost positive I am pregnant, but yet still scared AF will show....Hate this feeling!


----------



## rhiannon240

Everybody sounds so positive this morning, thats awesome! :bfn: this morning for me. 16 dpo and still no af but now im feeling out this month.


----------



## rhiannon240

wannabemomy37 said:


> weird part for me is I have never been pregnant or anything before...so why else would my nipples have this??? Also my boobs have been SUPER sore this month, and I NEVER get sore boobs at all any time during my cycles.
> 
> Almost positive I am pregnant, but yet still scared AF will show....Hate this feeling!

Sounds really positive! Hang in there. I hope you get your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

rhiannon240 said:


> Everybody sounds so positive this morning, thats awesome! :bfn: this morning for me. 16 dpo and still no af but now im feeling out this month.

Aww, I am so sorry rhiannon! :hugs: Is it possible your dpo are off a few days? Or also maybe you implanted later...HCG doubles every 2-3 days so if no AF I would def test again ths weekend!!

I know it's probably not reliable, as I have never charted before, but I took my temps a few days starting at 10dpo and it has been increasing steadily...Of course not same time every day, but always from waking up. Hope it's a good sign!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks!! I will be testing Saturday morning so that my fiance can be with me for support either way.

We haven't told anybody that we are TTC so not sure when I should tell my family if I am or anything...What would you girls suggest??


----------



## rhiannon240

wannabemomy37 said:


> rhiannon240 said:
> 
> 
> Everybody sounds so positive this morning, thats awesome! :bfn: this morning for me. 16 dpo and still no af but now im feeling out this month.
> 
> Aww, I am so sorry rhiannon! :hugs: Is it possible your dpo are off a few days? Or also maybe you implanted later...HCG doubles every 2-3 days so if no AF I would def test again ths weekend!!
> 
> I know it's probably not reliable, as I have never charted before, but I took my temps a few days starting at 10dpo and it has been increasing steadily...Of course not same time every day, but always from waking up. Hope it's a good sign!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yes I guess it is possible cause I had a cold right around o so my temps were off. Just going off cm. I suppose I just have to wait some more (sigh). Thats great about your temps! I have a good feeling about you


----------



## GlitterMommy

Well I stopped bf my dd when she was 1 1/2 and she just turned 3...I dried out right away and I have squeezed and squeezed and nothing would come out...which was weird to me because I was able to squeeze milk years after stopping bf my son...so idk what to think about this!!! Wah


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hopefully it is a good sign for us!!!! :happydance:

Keep me posted girlie!! Are you testing on Saturday morning too??


----------



## GlitterMommy

I don't tell anyone until I'm about to show lol I don't know If it is because ive been pregnant 3 times lol but in my culture we do not like to tell ppl If we r ttc or until we're out of the first trimesters...


----------



## GlitterMommy

Lol yep Saturday morning!!!!! Good luck!!!! You better let me know!!!! Pm me anything!!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yeah, I probably won't tell any friends or anything but I'm sure I will end up telling my mom & immediate family as soon as I find out. And of course I will have to let you know if/when I find out too!!

Pretty sure we will both get our :bfp: on saturday!! I feel super lucky!:happydance:

Also, looking back at my journal apparently we BD CD9, 10, 13, 16, 17, 18 which I didn't think about it before, but that's 3 days before, day of, and 3 days after O (O'd on CD13 almost positive)
Yessss :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

How early can morning sickness happen? For the past few days I have been super super nauseous even if I don't eat anything, if I eat a ton, whatever so I'm thinking this is a really good sign! Not vomiting but do have bad diarhea (tmi) and just severely nauseous feeling.
Is it too early for these types of symptoms??


----------



## rhiannon240

wannabemomy37 said:


> How early can morning sickness happen? For the past few days I have been super super nauseous even if I don't eat anything, if I eat a ton, whatever so I'm thinking this is a really good sign! Not vomiting but do have bad diarhea (tmi) and just severely nauseous feeling.
> Is it too early for these types of symptoms??

With my first I started getting kinda sick right around my missed period tho I didn't know thats what it was for like 2 Weeks after cause I was not paying attention and she was not planned. So that could be a good sign.


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey everyone,

i'd test again rhi....not out till af shows...

wannabe u sound promising......

just wanna update the thread as i am suppose to test on saturday but i not so sure now...my temps has been just by coverline for the last 2 days....

just hoping for the best at this point


----------



## GlitterMommy

Omg....you sound very much pregnant to me!!!!! Just around this time you could be getting these horrible symptoms...Ive been feeling mild nausea and having food issues...like not interested in food and just now almost cried because I wanted Mexican food and order a sh*t load of it...excuse my french!!! So hopefully were are preggie and is not a tummy bug!!!!!!You're like my ttc twin!!! Lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

GlitterMommy said:


> Omg....you sound very much pregnant to me!!!!! Just around this time you could be getting these horrible symptoms...Ive been feeling mild nausea and having food issues...like not interested in food and just now almost cried because I wanted Mexican food and order a sh*t load of it...excuse my french!!! So hopefully were are preggie and is not a tummy bug!!!!!!You're like my ttc twin!!! Lol

I am super super nervous and of course excited too! This would be my first pregnancy!! Ahh! The sore (.)(.)s and nipple discharge are definitely the signs that are sticking out the most to me!!

But like, what was my spotting all about yesterday?? :( Starting to worry now, even though I still feel SUPER nauseated!!


***Just went to the bathroom and now have TINY amount of brown stringy CM...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me this is not early AF.....


----------



## Zoey1

GlitterMommy said:


> So all af symptoms are gone!!! 17dpo today!! And All signs of af are gone!!! I have very mild nausea, bb sides hurt a bit, I'm remembering all my dreams in the am :/, I had foot cramps last nights, and i feel all bubbly and happy today!! I'm usually grumpy and emotional before af....it feels wet inside (I know tmi) and I'm having weir sharp cramps...similar to af but not like the ones i get...I want to test but I dont want to be disappointed by a bfn!!

It sounds very promising! Good luck hun :happydance:


----------



## GlitterMommy

I think you're preggie lol
This could be # 4 for me and my last :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

GlitterMommy said:


> I think you're preggie lol
> This could be # 4 for me and my last :(

You do?? Even with my weird "spotting"?? I am suddenly super nervous! Just want to test but my fiance would be super mad if I test without him, lol...Needless to say I don't have any here, I would need to go out and buy some...hmmm


----------



## Lady_Bee

Feeling really queasy this afternoon! Maybe there is hope yet.

Wannabemomy spotting isnt necessarily a bad sign, I thought it was quite common to have a little bit of spotting in early pregnancy? Just from what I remember being on 1st tri board last time!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lady_Bee said:


> Feeling really queasy this afternoon! Maybe there is hope yet.
> 
> Wannabemomy spotting isnt necessarily a bad sign, I thought it was quite common to have a little bit of spotting in early pregnancy? Just from what I remember being on 1st tri board last time!

This is true, I'm just nervous as it is so close to when AF would be due...I have read both good and bad things about spotting, but most say that being nauseous is a really good sign so keeping everything crossed!! :happydance:


----------



## GlitterMommy

Implantation bleeding is mostly around the same time that af is due...that's why I didn't believe I was pregnant with one of my girls


----------



## wannabemomy37

OOh!! Well that's great news for me, as what I have had seems to fit the explanation of implantation bleeding, but I have read that implantation happens around 7-9dpo so why wouldn't I have had bleeding then?? Why now??


----------



## MamaByrd

The :witch: was due yesterday. Symptoms include basic AF feelings..cramps, sore bbs.. But also includes, TMI diarrhea :blush: everyday a few times a day since a few days after O. Gas, nausea that wakes me up at night, and the biggest confusion: SPOTTING. I NEVER spot. And I had about a quarter size of brown (old) blood yesterday. OH, and not to mention I'm EXHAUSTED. I can't even believe I have enough energy to write this post.

Not going to test or be too happy yet... going to wait until next week to test just so there's no disappointment. Usually I think I'm pg, go out and buy $20+ worth of tests, test and come out neg, then the next morning start AF. 

Praying for more :bfp: to everyone! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

MamaByrd said:


> The :witch: was due yesterday. Symptoms include basic AF feelings..cramps, sore bbs.. But also includes, TMI diarrhea :blush: everyday a few times a day since a few days after O. Gas, nausea that wakes me up at night, and the biggest confusion: SPOTTING. I NEVER spot. And I had about a quarter size of brown (old) blood yesterday. OH, and not to mention I'm EXHAUSTED. I can't even believe I have enough energy to write this post.
> 
> Not going to test or be too happy yet... going to wait until next week to test just so there's no disappointment. Usually I think I'm pg, go out and buy $20+ worth of tests, test and come out neg, then the next morning start AF.
> 
> Praying for more :bfp: to everyone!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I have all those symptoms plus some. Testing on Saturday morning, if not tmrw night hehe


----------



## MamaByrd

Well good luck! Looking forward to seeing your result!

:dust:


----------



## Lady_Bee

DH just went out to buy some preg tests, woohoo! I might test tomorrow! So confused, I figure I am either 14 dpo or I ov'd late and am only 7dpo. I hope I'm 14 dpo. Argh. Don't think I'm going to have much luck with poas if I'm only 8 dpo tomorrow morning... Damnit I just want to knooooooooow!

Hope you girls are doing ok not driving yourselves too crazy!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just so you know I had spotting yesterday at 15dpo and a tiny bit again today. 

Nothing since, so wondering if it was possibly an implantation bleed?

Symptoms that are still very noticeable:
Nausea yet feeling hungry
Peeing frequently, altho drinking more too
Leaking nipples (left moreso)

Still feeling like I am definitely going to get my :bfp: even though I keep feeling the need to reassure myself that AF has not shown her face :happydance: was due on Tuesday


----------



## Lady_Bee

I think all sounds very promising! Could be a late(r) implantation bleed that's not unheard of at all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## GlitterMommy

only symp today was mild nausea...had to get mexican and bought 20 dollars worth lol maybe i was just being a fat ass 17dpo


----------



## KelseyK

You ladies are lookin good!!!!!!!!!!! :dust::dust: To all of you :) Hoping we see more :bfp:s!! 

AFM- CD4... I hate waiting for AF to finish. Can't wait until I can join the 2ww again :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

LadyBee, I must say that your son is GORGEOUS!! :baby:


----------



## hopetobemommy

Okay, I'm 12/13 dpo and I have been having symptoms since about 5/6 dpo. My period, though, isn't due until the 18th or 19th. 
Today around noon I had some light red bleeding (when I wiped) and I thought AF was arriving early, but it stopped at around 5:30.

I have a few questions.

-Is it possible to have implantation bleeding this late?
-How long after implantation does the bleeding occur?
-Could this even BE implantation bleeding?

If this IS implantation bleeding, would this be considered really late, due to my luteal phase being a bit longer? I'm terrified of miscarrying. 

Help me!!


----------



## KelseyK

Yes it could be implantation bleeding. The mayo clinic website says it can take place anywhere from 10-14 after conception ( yes I know... it happens earlier as well) 

Since your blood is red it's probably fairly new.. some implantation bleeding is brown which means it just took longer to come out. If it is implantation bleeding it should be steady flow but more like spotting and it should clear up in a day or two. 

Hopefully thats what it is!!!!!! FX for you!! You should be able to get a positive test within a few days after implantation :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

I experienced the same/similar thing at 14dpo...Only time will tell!!

As long as it was very light & not clots it very well could be. That's what I've been told!!! :thumbup:

I'm testing on Saturday and will let you all know, but I am like 90% sure I am preggies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KelseyK

Sounds promising guys!! 

Yeah, you'll hear people say they get it around 7dpo but it's actually most common around the time you expect your AF :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am now cramping on my Right side as if still implanting?

I really really REALLY hope AF stays away for 9 months!!

PLEASE give me some hope that it's normal to feel cramping thats really a lot like AF cramps and still be preg?!?!

Also...Any ideas as to why I have felt cramping on both Right and Left sides??!


----------



## KelseyK

I've been pregnant 3 times and with all of them I cramped at the beginning. Everyone I know who had been pregnant has too :) It's completely normal. When you are pg your uterus goes A LOT of changes. Cramping in the first trimester is normal.


----------



## BambinoLemonT

I've been cramping a lot today too. Not AF type cramps though. Almost like when you've been running or exercising and you get a stitch in your side. Anyone ever experience this before? I am about 13 dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Hoping she stays the hell away and that my BFP was the real deal!


----------



## GlitterMommy

All my 3 preg I was having at like cramps on my first tri...nothing yet... Getting Af like cramps on my left side


----------



## GlitterMommy

I want salad with fish!!!!! Ok Af better be here soon or a little future pain in the booty is causing chaos in there!!!!!


----------



## Lady_Bee

Bambino that's the kind of cramps I had intermittantly throug most of my first pregnancy, the 'stitch' like feeling. :)

No testing for me today, hubby couldn't find the tests in the store so he didn't get any lol. Sigh oh well. Maybe tomorrow. Still no AF! No more symptoms really though...


----------



## Lady_Bee

wannabemomy37 said:


> LadyBee, I must say that your son is GORGEOUS!! :baby:

Aw thank you. :D Yeah he is a lil cutie pie! Not sure how that happened. :haha:


----------



## TTCnov2012

So my spotting went away... So I took a test like 20 min ago.... Maybe I peed on it to much????? But I see the slightest slight of a line??? 8dpo.... It was on a FR ill do a clear blue later!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

TTCnov2012 said:


> So my spotting went away... So I took a test like 20 min ago.... Maybe I peed on it to much????? But I see the slightest slight of a line??? 8dpo.... It was on a FR ill do a clear blue later!!!

Woohoo FX'd it's your BFP!!! 

Ugh after 9 months of ttc the waiting for O' is becoming just as horrible as the tww... I'm SO impatient... But, thankfully, hearing all your stories and symptoms is keeping me occupied!!! Can't wait to hear about more BFP's!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

My nausea is getting worse!!! I found a free testing clinic by my job but Ii can't go till Monday since my son wants to spend the day with me after school at my job :/


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Lady_Bee said:


> Bambino that's the kind of cramps I had intermittantly throug most of my first pregnancy, the 'stitch' like feeling. :)
> 
> No testing for me today, hubby couldn't find the tests in the store so he didn't get any lol. Sigh oh well. Maybe tomorrow. Still no AF! No more symptoms really though...

Oooo, so happy to hear that the cramps I've been having could possibly be a good sign! Like you, I don't have them all the time but on and off throughout the day. 

And your hubby is awesome for actually going to the store to look for pregnancy tests. Mine doesn't even like to come in the store with me when I'm buying them, lol. He feels like the cashier is judging us, lol. Men! :wacko:


----------



## chimmi

this is my first month of TTC. think i am 3DPO and am feeling flu-like symptoms (too ill to go into work today for the first time in months). also - starving hungry (am supposed to be doing slimming world but for the first week ever i have put on a pound of weight!), headachey, tired, extremely emotional.. are these symptoms? or am i just being paranoid.


----------



## wannabemomy37

chimmi said:


> this is my first month of TTC. think i am 3DPO and am feeling flu-like symptoms (too ill to go into work today for the first time in months). also - starving hungry (am supposed to be doing slimming world but for the first week ever i have put on a pound of weight!), headachey, tired, extremely emotional.. are these symptoms? or am i just being paranoid.

Well, seems like a lot of symptoms for only 3DPO, although it very well could be! 
I've been considering anything that's not normal for me as a symptom...So if you feel like these are new to you, then yes, I would def say they are symptoms!!
Only time will tell!!! :thumbup: Good luck!!


----------



## MamaByrd

Well ladies, still no :witch: She was due earlier in the week. Symptoms have included:

-Normal AF: sore bbs, cramping..
-Exhaustion
-Diarrhea & nausea everytime I eat :blush:
-Nausea that wakes me up at night & gets me all day.
-Did I mention EXHAUSTION
-Had a quarter sized spotting episode 2 days ago, then a tiny drop yesterday.
-:sex: :sex: :sex:

I feel so......neutral about this.. It's like, every other month I've been so excited to test, etc, but now I don't even want to test... It's like I've given up! :nope:


----------



## dipsy_danie

Hello Ladies,

Can I have some opinions please from those with keen eyes...
I used a boots test which I bought prior to learning how rubbish they are!!!
I saw a very faint line but couldnt feel certain about anything - so then I ripped the test open and didnt see any dual line after I had opened it. So not holding my hopes up high... but would appreciate any opinion.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0282.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 21









IMAG0283.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MamaByrd

I don't know.... the first shot I see a faint line, but then the next one I don't see anything........ TEST AGAIN!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

MamaByrd said:


> Well ladies, still no :witch: She was due earlier in the week. Symptoms have included:
> 
> -Normal AF: sore bbs, cramping..
> -Exhaustion
> -Diarrhea & nausea everytime I eat :blush:
> -Nausea that wakes me up at night & gets me all day.
> -Did I mention EXHAUSTION
> -Had a quarter sized spotting episode 2 days ago, then a tiny drop yesterday.
> -:sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> I feel so......neutral about this.. It's like, every other month I've been so excited to test, etc, but now I don't even want to test... It's like I've given up! :nope:

How many DPO were you when you had the quarter-sized spotting and tiny drop?? I have had about a quarter-sized brownish/pinkish spot on 15dpo along with some red while wiping after a BM (sorry tmi)
At 16dpo I had brown stringy CM only once while checking
today at 17dpo I had a pinprick spot of dark red on pantiliner this AM, and then this afternoon just checked and had brown stringy CM once again.

Hoping this is our month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Testing tonight and tmrw morning!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

dipsy_danie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can I have some opinions please from those with keen eyes...
> I used a boots test which I bought prior to learning how rubbish they are!!!
> I saw a very faint line but couldnt feel certain about anything - so then I ripped the test open and didnt see any dual line after I had opened it. So not holding my hopes up high... but would appreciate any opinion.

I definitely see a faint line on both...Altho the 2nd one looks more like a blue line?


----------



## MamaByrd

wannabemomy37 said:


> MamaByrd said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, still no :witch: She was due earlier in the week. Symptoms have included:
> 
> -Normal AF: sore bbs, cramping..
> -Exhaustion
> -Diarrhea & nausea everytime I eat :blush:
> -Nausea that wakes me up at night & gets me all day.
> -Did I mention EXHAUSTION
> -Had a quarter sized spotting episode 2 days ago, then a tiny drop yesterday.
> -:sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> I feel so......neutral about this.. It's like, every other month I've been so excited to test, etc, but now I don't even want to test... It's like I've given up! :nope:
> 
> How many DPO were you when you had the quarter-sized spotting and tiny drop?? I have had about a quarter-sized brownish/pinkish spot on 15dpo along with some red while wiping after a BM (sorry tmi)
> At 16dpo I had brown stringy CM only once while checking
> today at 17dpo I had a pinprick spot of dark red on pantiliner this AM, and then this afternoon just checked and had brown stringy CM once again.
> 
> Hoping this is our month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Testing tonight and tmrw morning!!!Click to expand...

I was 18-20DPO when the spotting happened. It really only happened that once. Then a TEENY drop of very light pink yesterday. We weren't TTC, so I wasn't calculating... no joke, I just realized that my last period was on SEPTEMBER 27th. I've just been so busy........... holy crap. :blush:


----------



## benjismom

dipsy_danie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can I have some opinions please from those with keen eyes...
> I used a boots test which I bought prior to learning how rubbish they are!!!
> I saw a very faint line but couldnt feel certain about anything - so then I ripped the test open and didnt see any dual line after I had opened it. So not holding my hopes up high... but would appreciate any opinion.


Hi! 

I can kinda see a line in the picture but it almost looks like a shadow so i dont wanna say for sure if i really see it or not. 

HAHA :haha: you ripped it open!! thats hilarious and something i would do!

how many DPO are you? when is AF due?

Maybe wait a few more days and test on Monday and see if you get a stronger line -- maybe buy a better brand as well? 

Good luck! ***baby dust****


----------



## wannabemomy37

MamaByrd said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaByrd said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, still no :witch: She was due earlier in the week. Symptoms have included:
> 
> -Normal AF: sore bbs, cramping..
> -Exhaustion
> -Diarrhea & nausea everytime I eat :blush:
> -Nausea that wakes me up at night & gets me all day.
> -Did I mention EXHAUSTION
> -Had a quarter sized spotting episode 2 days ago, then a tiny drop yesterday.
> -:sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> I feel so......neutral about this.. It's like, every other month I've been so excited to test, etc, but now I don't even want to test... It's like I've given up! :nope:
> 
> How many DPO were you when you had the quarter-sized spotting and tiny drop?? I have had about a quarter-sized brownish/pinkish spot on 15dpo along with some red while wiping after a BM (sorry tmi)
> At 16dpo I had brown stringy CM only once while checking
> today at 17dpo I had a pinprick spot of dark red on pantiliner this AM, and then this afternoon just checked and had brown stringy CM once again.
> 
> Hoping this is our month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Testing tonight and tmrw morning!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was 18-20DPO when the spotting happened. It really only happened that once. Then a TEENY drop of very light pink yesterday. We weren't TTC, so I wasn't calculating... no joke, I just realized that my last period was on SEPTEMBER 27th. I've just been so busy........... holy crap. :blush:Click to expand...


Well you know what!!! If your LMP was back on Sept27th then you'd likely have implanted LAST month mid-October and so you would have probably been due for another period and are experiencing residual bleeding in early pregnancy???
I would definitely take a test if I were you, honey!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:Goodluck!!


----------



## TTCnov2012

Someone tell me I'm not imagining things
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a564/TTCnov2012/B7B578F9-A515-497C-9C91-E12923230724-15933-0000058FCF868C07.jpg


----------



## chimmi

You are not imagining things. Congrats!x


----------



## KelseyK

That looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::baby::baby::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tulip11

TTCnov2012 said:


> Someone tell me I'm not imagining things
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a564/TTCnov2012/B7B578F9-A515-497C-9C91-E12923230724-15933-0000058FCF868C07.jpg

wooo hooooo this is reality hun BFP congrates :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Took a digital!!! It's real!!!! Thanks so much girls for your support!


----------



## chimmi

Wow congratulations! Now all the hard work begins lol x


----------



## KelseyK

TTCnov2012 said:


> Took a digital!!! It's real!!!! Thanks so much girls for your support!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhiannon240

TTCnov2012 said:


> Took a digital!!! It's real!!!! Thanks so much girls for your support!

Congrats! H&h 9 months to you


----------



## rhiannon240

Still no af for me so I dont know whats going on. Hate the waiting, just wish I would start or get a bfp!


----------



## Lady_Bee

TTCnov2012 said:


> Took a digital!!! It's real!!!! Thanks so much girls for your support!

Aw congratulations!! I wish you and your lil minibean all the best :]


----------



## Kaychikan

I know it might be a little late to join the thread but need to know if I'm over thinking things, af due sunday bdef day before what should have been o but not been checking, normally would have really sure bbs for a week by now but only just getting a but sensitive today but different to af been getting sharp cramps for.about a week, head aches and nausea last few.days heart burn tiredness even coldsores done.clear blue other.day bfn and frer about an hour ago bfn im putting it fine.to it being biggy time and didn't really need to go was just clutching at straws I'm going to test again tomoz but feel like I should just give up and wait for my.chance next month am I thinking to much?


----------



## MamaByrd

Still no :witch: DH is getting fed up with my mood swings. I am such a sassy pants the past few weeks.. Spotting again tonight.. Just a twinge when I wipe. Still not sure how I feel about spotting.. Whether its a good or bad thing. :shrug:


----------



## MamaByrd

Just tested and got a :bfn: .... Confused, but guess I'm out :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

MamaByrd - I had the spotting 15dpo-17dpo (yesterday) and haven't had anything since yesterday afternoon, even after BD (sorry if tmi)

Tested last night think it was an evap line, so tested again this morning at like 3am and it was bfn once again...Still no :witch: so only time will tell! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## miss_kseniya

Well, still no symptoms for me apart from a pain in my right ovary yesterday morning which felt like the pain you get when you ovulate.

Other than that, nothing. AF was due today or tomorrow and think that she will be here tomorrow if i'm honest. She doesn't feel like she's coming yet but I'm sure that will change over the course of the day.

Its a bit odd because my boobs are normally really sore by now and they aren't. Not complaing though cuz I hate having sore boobs. Just hope witchy hurries up so I can move onto the next cycle.


----------



## MamaByrd

wannabemomy37 said:


> MamaByrd - I had the spotting 15dpo-17dpo (yesterday) and haven't had anything since yesterday afternoon, even after BD (sorry if tmi)
> 
> Tested last night think it was an evap line, so tested again this morning at like 3am and it was bfn once again...Still no :witch: so only time will tell! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck, the :witch: reared her ugly head this morning :(


----------



## GlitterMommy

No Af for me yet! 19dpo 34cd ...still nauseous but today hasn't been that bad but I have not eaten much yet!! Yesterday I got a bacon egg and cheese (hardly ever eat that) I was enjoying it until I had 5 bites!!! Went right into the garbage!!! I'm not really caring for sweets when I have a naturally sweet tooth! Not testing till Monday!


----------



## Missbx

I'm 3dpo normally have very senstive nipples after ovulation but I haven't had it. I've been getting like dull pains going across my belly underneath my belly button and slight lower backache never had backache befor i know it's to soon for symptoms. I wish the tww would hurry up lol.


----------



## Lady_Bee

No AF for me today either!
I'm a week late now... still scared to test though I think I might tomorrow. I have pretty much no symptoms still. :/


----------



## wannabemomy37

No AF for me either!! Woot woot!! 18DPO/CD31 today. Tested BFN last night and this morning.

Spotting has been gone pretty much and just noticed yellow CM now :D

Are marshmallows considered a food?? They taste fabulous right now!! :happydance:


----------



## dipsy_danie

hello guys again.. i am going poas mad!!!! (well i have done 3 today) one looks bfn but i am sure i see 2 very faint lines...
I am 13dpo (I think) but these are the online tests at 10 mui/ml so as these are still quite pale dont want to get hopes up too high - the previous test was boots which i posted yesterday and that was 50mui - so i am hopeful - but worried too!!!! help and opinions please!!!!!
I have been trying for 1.5 years with my o/h so very strange to have these faint lines - I have never had any lines whatsoever - so feel excited that i actually have something to question and talk about!!!
 



Attached Files:







stick 1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 26









stick 1b.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 22









stick2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 28









stick2and3.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lady_Bee

Danie I definitely see the lines! I think you have a bfp!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I definitely see lines on 2 out of 3 sticks!! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## benjismom

GlitterMommy said:


> No Af for me yet! 19dpo 34cd ...still nauseous but today hasn't been that bad but I have not eaten much yet!! Yesterday I got a bacon egg and cheese (hardly ever eat that) I was enjoying it until I had 5 bites!!! Went right into the garbage!!! I'm not really caring for sweets when I have a naturally sweet tooth! Not testing till Monday!


You said saturday! stop delaying woman!!! :haha:


----------



## dipsy_danie

I'm hoping so - bit overwhelmed atm and so excited!!!


----------



## Audraia

So I figured I was out since I usually get my BFP early. This morning I tested at 10 dpo on an internet cheapie and I swear I see a faint faint faint line. I might try a FRER tomorrow, I think those are just so much more reliable! I hate this wait!!!! :)


----------



## Lady_Bee

Got a BFN this morning. Not even a faint line... and believe me I looked and looked for one! It was a super cheap test so maybe not as sensitive as frer but I didn't want to spend 4 times the money and still get a bfn lol.

Still no AF! CD 39 now! Grrrr this is so frustrating... I just want one or the other now!


When is best to retest? In a few days? A week?? Gosh I don't know if I have enough patience. Haha. I'm not holding out much hope right now though. I still have no symptoms.


----------



## Audraia

Heres pics. You see yes??:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 20









11dpoinvert.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tulip11

Audraia said:


> Heres pics. You see yes??:winkwink:

yeah hun I can see a line :thumbup:


----------



## babychka

Cd21, 3dpo today... First time tracking temps and opks so I finally feel really in the know! No real symptoms righ now, except for being way over emotional,, hoping to distract myself for the next few days so I don't go crazy as I have other months... Stocked up on cheap Internet pg tests for when I do tho :)

GL to everyone else! And congrats to all the bfps so far :)


----------



## Anika85

Hi girls. Been reading all your stories congratulations to all those who got their bfp!!!!

We've been ttc #1 for past 3 months now. This is my first month charting properly. I take my bbt orally every morning at 6 am. 

I am currently on 8 dpo. I od on cd16. Since 2 dpo I've been suffering with incredibly itchy and sore nips. I've never had this before. They r Also lump and dry/cracked and changing colour n shape. My bbs are all fuller n bigger. My lower tummy feels heavy. I am peeing more and it's smelly like metal. My mouth is quite dry I feel dizzy when I look down. And I wake frequently during the night. In the morning I wake with headache and feeling dehydrated. I have a blocked nose sometimes. And I feel a pulling pinching feeling behind pubic bone which I've never had before!! 

I know some think its too early but these symptoms r v unusual for me. ESP my nips!!! But it could just b a rush of hormones I don't know. 

I'm hoping for a bfp this time. :) 
Good luck to all those still waiting to test. Is anyone else 8 dpo?


----------



## Audraia

Well I decided to go out and get a FRER...BFP!!! Now hopefully it's a sticky bean!!!

I really haven't had any symptoms. At 6dpo I had heartburn which is unusual for me, then my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, but nothing much!!

Baby dust to all!!!! :) And I'm 11 dpo today if anyone testing wants to know. Friday at 9dpo I tested neg on a FRER!
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TTCnov2012

Audraia said:


> Well I decided to go out and get a FRER...BFP!!! Now hopefully it's a sticky bean!!!
> 
> I really haven't had any symptoms. At 6dpo I had heartburn which is unusual for me, then my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, but nothing much!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! :) And I'm 11 dpo today if anyone testing wants to know. Friday at 9dpo I tested neg on a FRER!

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## rhiannon240

Audraia said:


> Well I decided to go out and get a FRER...BFP!!! Now hopefully it's a sticky bean!!!
> 
> I really haven't had any symptoms. At 6dpo I had heartburn which is unusual for me, then my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, but nothing much!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! :) And I'm 11 dpo today if anyone testing wants to know. Friday at 9dpo I tested neg on a FRER!

congrats! Happy for you :)


----------



## chimmi

Audraia said:


> Well I decided to go out and get a FRER...BFP!!! Now hopefully it's a sticky bean!!!
> 
> I really haven't had any symptoms. At 6dpo I had heartburn which is unusual for me, then my boobs are a tiny bit fuller, but nothing much!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! :) And I'm 11 dpo today if anyone testing wants to know. Friday at 9dpo I tested neg on a FRER!

Congratulations!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Audraia

Thanks guys :)


----------



## hopetobemommy

Okay, so on Friday I had a medium flow and thought that my period came. Usually, my periods last 5 or 6 days. It's almost gone. And I still have the same symptoms and I'm tired and nauseous. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## wanabamum

Oooo lets hope thats a good sign for you then!

Hi ladies.

I hope you dont mind me joining you, I am needing some advice from any who have had BFP's.

I am 5 days late for AF. Had cramps and sharp pains, pressure, bloating and twingy pinches in lower abdominals and pains left of belly button sharp ones and like have pulled a muscle 10 days ago for a few days which have now gone. cervix high n soft, lotion CM which seems dryer today. Any idea whats going on lol. Lower tummy hurts when pushed too! I hope I am pregnant but wouldnt be surprized that because I want it so much that I am delaying my period. 

I have got BFN's with Ebay cheapies.

other symptoms from previous days as feeling fine now were migraine for 9 days straight, mild nausea when woke, stuffy nose, sore throat, sneezing loads, cervix has been high since ov'd. nipples feel a bit sore, boobs feel full. mild cramping on and off since 5dpo. now 18dpo.

help?


----------



## dipsy_danie

Quick update - as i always like to know what happened when someone posts... after about 4/5 faint (some not so faint) bfps I was getting bfns all yesterday, and starting spotting last night very bright pink, and brown this morning, only when I wipe. This is similar to what I get AF at the beginning. I think i had a chemical preg and af is on it's way. I refuse to test now as I dont want to see another bfn. But thanks to everyone for your opinions, it was really nice to be able to see a line or quite a few of them if only for a couple of days.
Absolutely devastated though!


----------



## Lady_Bee

Oh I'm so sorry Danie :( That does sound like a chemical. Huge hugs.


----------



## Lady_Bee

wanabamum said:


> Oooo lets hope thats a good sign for you then!
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining you, I am needing some advice from any who have had BFP's.
> 
> I am 5 days late for AF. Had cramps and sharp pains, pressure, bloating and twingy pinches in lower abdominals and pains left of belly button sharp ones and like have pulled a muscle 10 days ago for a few days which have now gone. cervix high n soft, lotion CM which seems dryer today. Any idea whats going on lol. Lower tummy hurts when pushed too! I hope I am pregnant but wouldnt be surprized that because I want it so much that I am delaying my period.
> 
> I have got BFN's with Ebay cheapies.
> 
> other symptoms from previous days as feeling fine now were migraine for 9 days straight, mild nausea when woke, stuffy nose, sore throat, sneezing loads, cervix has been high since ov'd. nipples feel a bit sore, boobs feel full. mild cramping on and off since 5dpo. now 18dpo.
> 
> help?

Could you have ovulated later in your cycle? I think that's what happened to me this time, because I am now 9 days late and no sign of AF, but also getting BFNs! Soooo frustrating! I'm giving it another week before I start getting concerned. You're still quite early, give it a little time. I do know some women don't show up positive on pregnancy tests for a while longer. I don't know the reason for that though.


----------



## wanabamum

Thanks for that hun. I had ovulation cramps the day I was due to ovulate so I assumed that I was on track. My cm was clear n watery at that time too.

It's strange as I ov'd exactly two weeks b4 period last month, felt ov cramps exactly 2 weeks after and what I thought to be impl cramps a week later n now late for AF its Annoooooooying me lol!

Why would I have cramps and sharp pains a week after ovulating and not be pregnant? now when I should be cramping nothing?! :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

The witch has arrived...5 days later, and very heavy and painful...
I had scanty spotting for a week before all of this, off and on, and tons of symptoms...Thinking I am m/c and completely devastated.
Just thought I'd update for you girls.
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Lady_Bee

wannabemomy37 said:


> The witch has arrived...5 days later, and very heavy and painful...
> I had scanty spotting for a week before all of this, off and on, and tons of symptoms...Thinking I am m/c and completely devastated.
> Just thought I'd update for you girls.
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh nooooo, not you too! massive hugs sweetie I'm so sorry :nope: I was so sure you were heading for a bfp as well. Argh it's so horrible getting your hopes up and having them fall apart :hugs: So unfair. :hugs:


----------



## lookin4bump02

congrats to all the bfps i'm out.....


----------



## rhiannon240

wannabemomy37 said:


> The witch has arrived...5 days later, and very heavy and painful...
> I had scanty spotting for a week before all of this, off and on, and tons of symptoms...Thinking I am m/c and completely devastated.
> Just thought I'd update for you girls.
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So sorry! hoping next month is your month.


----------



## benjismom

wannabemomy37 said:


> The witch has arrived...5 days later, and very heavy and painful...
> I had scanty spotting for a week before all of this, off and on, and tons of symptoms...Thinking I am m/c and completely devastated.
> Just thought I'd update for you girls.
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


I had a chemical last month -- i wasnt TTC at that point.. that chemical pregnancy made me realize i really did want another and now im here. please dont cry, everything happens for a reason its just not your time yet. next month im sure!!

:flower::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks ladies.
I am trying to stay positive, as I don't even know if I was in fact pregnant...Kept getting BFNs anyways, so I should've known. 

Either way, going to planned parenthood in an hour to get things checked. Something is definitely wrong though since I literally had MILK coming out of my nipples since November 8th (9dpo), so I was sure that was a sign...Who knows now.

We haven't even been trying that long, so I shouldn't be sad, but I just can't imagine how many symptoms I had only to get AF 5 days late...


----------



## Lady_Bee

I'm thinking I definitely must have ovulated way later than usual this cycle. So I'm expecting AF to visit soon... I hope she hurries up so I can stop obsessing over this. No idea anymore which day I O'd but I think its quite likely we missed the window!! I had made a note on my calendar that I had noticed ewcm on the 7th, but after that we didn't bd again until the 12th when I was having cramps all day. If O was somewhere in the iddle of that then we missed it. But then again I guess if the 12th was actually O day then we may have a chance, but it would make me only a week past, so still too early to test. Pooooo. I'm so impatient! Stupid long cycle I'm on CD40 and usually only 30-31 days!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Well I'm 36cd and 19dpo now...no sign of Af yet and nausea off and on thru out the day...I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed and because I don't want to waste money...specially since in my other pregnancies I did not test positive until I was 10 weeks preggie!! I'm going to the doctors hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## benjismom

GlitterMommy said:


> Well I'm 36cd and 19dpo now...no sign of Af yet and nausea off and on thru out the day...I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed and because I don't want to waste money...specially since in my other pregnancies I did not test positive until I was 10 weeks preggie!! I'm going to the doctors hopefully tomorrow!

Was thinkin about you this morning!!! :) hope everything goes okay!! 

:dust:


----------



## chimmi

GlitterMommy said:


> Well I'm 36cd and 19dpo now...no sign of Af yet and nausea off and on thru out the day...I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed and because I don't want to waste money...specially since in my other pregnancies I did not test positive until I was 10 weeks preggie!! I'm going to the doctors hopefully tomorrow!

Ten weeks!? How the hell did that happen? were you TTC and testing from the start? That's crazy x


----------



## benjismom

chimmi said:


> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 36cd and 19dpo now...no sign of Af yet and nausea off and on thru out the day...I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed and because I don't want to waste money...specially since in my other pregnancies I did not test positive until I was 10 weeks preggie!! I'm going to the doctors hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Ten weeks!? How the hell did that happen? were you TTC and testing from the start? That's crazy xClick to expand...

lol i just watched a bunch of "i didnt know i was pregnant" just so i could laugh at these silly women... some of them even took tests and came negative and continued their period! blood tests are best as some women like GlitterMommy have low HCG levels!


----------



## BambinoLemonT

benjismom said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterMommy said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 36cd and 19dpo now...no sign of Af yet and nausea off and on thru out the day...I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed and because I don't want to waste money...specially since in my other pregnancies I did not test positive until I was 10 weeks preggie!! I'm going to the doctors hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Ten weeks!? How the hell did that happen? were you TTC and testing from the start? That's crazy xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i just watched a bunch of "i didnt know i was pregnant" just so i could laugh at these silly women... some of them even took tests and came negative and continued their period! blood tests are best as some women like GlitterMommy have low HCG levels!Click to expand...

I haven't been able to get a strong BFP yet either (strongest one was at 10dpo last Tuesday). I'm currently 4 days late which never happens. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday to get a blood test done. I _feel_ pregnant, but would really love to get some concrete confirmation so I can get excited instead of being so confused!

GlitterMommy, how long do you plan on waiting before you test? Or are you going to go straight to the doctor's for a blood test? Keeping my fingers crossed for ya girl!!! :dust:


----------



## GlitterMommy

I tested as soon as I noticed Af was late...I don't need to chart as I know when I ovulate...i came to know my body years ago...all I do is put in my calendar when Af came and when I o...this is the first time I'm ttc badly..so it's a bit diffrent...I know my body pretty well...so even tho I was getting bfn I knew something was up and only went to the docs after the 42nd day...and that's when they would do a blood test...im going to the doctors tomorrow!!!! I took the day off!!!!And Im trying not to fall asleep at work!!!!!! Waaaah will let you all know!!!!!!! Even tho I "know" I need that confirmation!!


----------



## rhiannon240

GlitterMommy said:


> I tested as soon as I noticed Af was late...I don't need to chart as I know when I ovulate...i came to know my body years ago...all I do is put in my calendar when Af came and when I o...this is the first time I'm ttc badly..so it's a bit diffrent...I know my body pretty well...so even tho I was getting bfn I knew something was up and only went to the docs after the 42nd day...and that's when they would do a blood test...im going to the doctors tomorrow!!!! I took the day off!!!!And Im trying not to fall asleep at work!!!!!! Waaaah will let you all know!!!!!!! Even tho I "know" I need that confirmation!!

GL with your Dr appt Glitter! Hope u get your bfp. :dust:
Afm, I am now 7 days late and still no af. Nausa off and on, and my nips are really hurting. Trying not test until the end of the week. I have never been later than a week, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Still no AF surprise surprise  I'm having AF-like poos today haha sorry for tmi... I always get a very specific type of poo when I'm on my period! But no sign of period which is definitely odd. Also vague crampy feeling, I keep expecting to see blood ny minute. Anyway between the tmi toilet stuff and waves of nausea since last night I am feeling a little more hopeful once again!! I am not out yet hooray! I don't have any more tests so no more testing for me until next week. If I'm going to get AF she should appear by Sunday anyway even if did O super late.

GL girls I hope you get your bfps!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Can't wait for you to get definite results, GlitterMommy!!!! :hugs:

So I have been thinking...If I count spotting as CD1 then that kindof makes sense since that would have been 15DPO, as opposed to actual "period" on what would have been...20DPO? 

My OBGYN told me to count the spotting as CD1, so I should ovulate next week on/around November 28th, which would be like, a week after my period...Does this sound right to anybody else???

Kindof confused, and really want to understand this so I can get it right and get pregnant soon....

Here's more details for you ladies in case you really would like to figure out my cycles with me 

In October I had spotting on 10/15-10/17....AF on 10/18-10/20....and spotting again on 10/21-10/23

In November I had spotting on 11/14-11/16 (nothing recorded on 11/17) and then spotting going into AF from 11/18-Now. AF is already getting lighter, so probably will be very light tmrw and hopefully no more spotting...But we'll see about that part.

I don't normally spot at all during periods, but have noticed it these past two cycles now. Wondering if prenatals have anything to do with it??? That's the only thing I've changed in October.

Cycles are usually 30 days but recently 28ish? I don't know anymore lol!
Help?! :)


----------



## GlitterMommy

Sooooo just came back from my doctors appt...I was right!!! And it was Not a fair line...it was extremely dark line....bfp....i had sPotting last night but not when I wiped...if you know what I mean...well moving on to first tri !!!! Hope you all get your Bfp soon!!! This was my first cycle ttc!!! So yeah I'm still shocked!!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Wanna: from what I've always heard...you count from the first day of your period...not from spotting day...I don't know if prenatals had anything to do with it but I do not that the body changes...I used to get my period for 3 days every 35 days...then it went to 5 days every 28 days...now is every 30 days and it last for about 6 days and if I count the spotting a whole week to 8 days...I never used to spot until I a few years ago..soap it could be your body changing :) btw you were the first one whom I texted!!!! Lol


----------



## chimmi

GlitterMommy said:


> Sooooo just came back from my doctors appt...I was right!!! And it was Not a fair line...it was extremely dark line....bfp....i had sPotting last night but not when I wiped...if you know what I mean...well moving on to first tri !!!! Hope you all get your Bfp soon!!! This was my first cycle ttc!!! So yeah I'm still shocked!!!!

congratulations thats awesome news! Hope it happens this fast for me this is my first month TTC.


----------



## rhiannon240

GlitterMommy said:


> Sooooo just came back from my doctors appt...I was right!!! And it was Not a fair line...it was extremely dark line....bfp....i had sPotting last night but not when I wiped...if you know what I mean...well moving on to first tri !!!! Hope you all get your Bfp soon!!! This was my first cycle ttc!!! So yeah I'm still shocked!!!!

Oooh, that is so great Glitter! So happy for you, congratulations!:)


----------



## Lady_Bee

Ughhhhhh the witch just arrived. :( bummed.


----------



## Nola0841

Lady_Bee said:


> Ughhhhhh the witch just arrived. :( bummed.

Aww I'm so sorry. I know you are heart broken :-(


----------



## Lady_Bee

Nola0841 said:


> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> Ughhhhhh the witch just arrived. :( bummed.
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry. I know you are heart broken :-(Click to expand...

The timing was spiteful really - we had JUST bought two more pregnancy tests at the store! Grr.


----------



## rhiannon240

Lady_Bee said:


> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> Ughhhhhh the witch just arrived. :( bummed.
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry. I know you are heart broken :-(Click to expand...
> 
> The timing was spiteful really - we had JUST bought two more pregnancy tests at the store! Grr.Click to expand...

So sorry hun.....that happens to me alot, it usually comes right after I test tho. :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

hi, mind if I join? I've readthrough the whole thread which took ages lol! 

Sorry wannabe and lady bee,
this month really sounded 
positive for you both!

Congrats glitter! :)

I am 13dpo today, af due tomorrow. My symptoms so far...

Cramping at 2-4dpo,
nothing since (except very slightly this eve, but gone now!)
sore af type boobs since 2-4dpo, then lots of shooting pains on and off since! Really tingly and sore to touch, esp round the outsides!
That's it! Although I feel really positive this month!

I had a chemical last month and had the same sympts but with more cramping so I'm happy for limited cramping this month!

Not testing till atleast a week late x


----------



## Nola0841

Welcome Toms Mummy! :headspin:


----------



## Staples

Hi Tom's Mummy! I am 13 DPO as well today, AF due tomorrow. Fx'd for both of us! :)


----------



## KelseyK

GlitterMommy said:


> Sooooo just came back from my doctors appt...I was right!!! And it was Not a fair line...it was extremely dark line....bfp....i had sPotting last night but not when I wiped...if you know what I mean...well moving on to first tri !!!! Hope you all get your Bfp soon!!! This was my first cycle ttc!!! So yeah I'm still shocked!!!!

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!! I KNEW you were preggo!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance: What a wonderful Christmas present :)


----------



## GlitterMommy

Thank you girls! I cried for like an hour uncontrollably when they told me it was a Bfp lol I've been extremely emotional this week!!!!! Thank you all again!!! And hope you get ur Bfp soon!!!!!!!


----------



## benjismom

GlitterMommy said:


> Thank you girls! I cried for like an hour uncontrollably when they told me it was a Bfp lol I've been extremely emotional this week!!!!! Thank you all again!!! And hope you get ur Bfp soon!!!!!!!

I knew you were from the start :D im SOO happy for you 
xox

Hopefully its my month too!


----------



## Ciaramystic

GlitterMommy said:


> Thank you girls! I cried for like an hour uncontrollably when they told me it was a Bfp lol I've been extremely emotional this week!!!!! Thank you all again!!! And hope you get ur Bfp soon!!!!!!!

Omg!!! Congrats!!!!!!!! Such a lucky thread!!! Can u post ur full tww symptoms on here (if u remember of course) lol!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Ciara I wrote my symp in this thread with cycle days...don't remember cycle days but first symp was the side of my boobs were killing me!!!! Then a week after o I started getting "Pms" cramps and the cramps got stronger as Af due date got nearer....I had food issues (like I couldn't look at sweets when I loooove sweets) and had nausea everyday....i would not be surprised if Af would have arrived because all symps were Pms/Af symps, just enhanced...and now a week after Af due date...I got pressure like I'm wearing something tight on my belly....Af cramps got better as Af due date passed...and since a couple of days I'm super emotional...bipolar like lol...thank you all and hope you get your Bfp soon!!!!


----------



## GlitterMommy

Thanks benjis!!!! Xoxo I'm balling my eyes out still!!! Lol


----------



## MissDee-89

Congratulations :) just read the whole thread. Sorry to those who arent :( i dont know when i had my last cycle * the past few weeks have gone really fast* lol. I assume it was a few weeks ago, i had brown spotting a week ago for a few days, not enough to use a pad or tampon. I had some cramps, been extremely p*ssy, been having heartburn, had stuff come out of my nipples but i did stop bf'ing 5 months ago. I cant stand my bbs being touched, i've been super hungry, tired and peeing alot more. I really hope i am but ive had 2 bfns :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi staples! How r u feeling? I've woken up this morning and my boobs look swollen and I'm feeling nauseous! Af due today, fx'd it dOesnt show! X


----------



## Audraia

Hey ladies just popping back over to say don't loose hope. I'm 15dpo today and still no symptoms really other than my boobs are getting larger and fuller. My tests are getting darker too, the line in the internet cheapie is finally really dark.

And I also wanted to say buying the FRER tests are really worth it. The internet cheapies didn't show a line barely at all when the FRER showed up bright, without FMU.

Good luck and hope to see you all over in first trimester soon! :)


----------



## chimmi

What's a FRER?


----------



## tulip11

chimmi said:


> What's a FRER?

First Response Early Result pregnancy test .


----------



## Audraia

Yup, although last pregnancy with a FRER I got my BFP at 7dpo...this time at 7dpo it was BFN and I thought for sure I was out. Just to do it I tested at 10dpo and bam...BFP! :)


----------



## KelseyK

How is everyone doing?!?

Boy this is sure shaping up to be a lucky thread isn't it?! Congrats to all of the bfps!!! I got a positive o test yesterday!! Let the symptom spotting begin :haha: who's with me?!?!


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi, well I am now 11 days late and no af. I tested 3 days ago and bfn:(. So really dont know what to think now. I have never been this except when I was preggo with my daughter. Going to the doc on Monday.


----------



## rhiannon240

Fx for your Christmas bfp Kelsey. :dust:


----------



## Nola0841

Hi! I'm 12DPO today and tested this morning with 2 different brand tests and they were both BFN. One was an early detection internet cheapie but HOPEFULLY my implantation was just on the late in and I'm not out this cycle. AF is due on Monday. 

My only symptoms have been stomach pain most of the day for the past 5-6 days, and breast tenderness to the touch but it's most noticeable in the evenings. My best friend got pregnant on her first month trying a few months ago and she said she knew right away cause her boobs hurt so bad. She said it really hurt when her husband hugged her. I keep asking my husband for hugs to see if I feel the same thing, but I don't. He just thinks it's cute and laughs at me :haha:


----------



## Nola0841

rhiannon240 said:


> Hi, well I am now 11 days late and no af. I tested 3 days ago and bfn:(. So really dont know what to think now. I have never been this except when I was preggo with my daughter. Going to the doc on Monday.

That sounds like a great sign rhiannon! FX for you! :thumbup:


----------



## KelseyK

rhiannon240 said:


> Hi, well I am now 11 days late and no af. I tested 3 days ago and bfn:(. So really dont know what to think now. I have never been this except when I was preggo with my daughter. Going to the doc on Monday.

Ohhhh that sounds like a great sign!!!!!!!! I would say test again!!! Sometimes it just takes longer to get into your system :) FX for you!!!!!! :dust:



Nola0841 said:


> Hi! I'm 12DPO today and tested this morning with 2 different brand tests and they were both BFN. One was an early detection internet cheapie but HOPEFULLY my implantation was just on the late in and I'm not out this cycle. AF is due on Monday.
> 
> My only symptoms have been stomach pain most of the day for the past 5-6 days, and breast tenderness to the touch but it's most noticeable in the evenings. My best friend got pregnant on her first month trying a few months ago and she said she knew right away cause her boobs hurt so bad. She said it really hurt when her husband hugged her. I keep asking my husband for hugs to see if I feel the same thing, but I don't. He just thinks it's cute and laughs at me :haha:

You're totally still in :) I remember with my last pg I took a test and it was negative and the very next day I got a positive :) FX for you!! Hopefully we will all get our Christmas :bfp:s!!!!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## pcosfighter

Joining this thread! Testing in a week!


----------



## pcosfighter

Ok ladies this is my first time having a go for so long. I took clomid days cd5-9, and I am currently 6dpo according to fertility friend I O'd in 19/11. BD every other day from day 9 to today haha.

Symptoms:
Creamy white CM
Sensitive nipples (but then I got this before too and it was just PMS!)

sigh I'm really hoping I am pregnant this month as we are seeing family in 3 weeks time and I am hoping that we will announce that we're pregnant rather than making lies as to why we're not pregnant yet :(


----------



## TayBabes92

I am dying for BFP this cycle!!! My doctors have gotten me all worked up to think this may actually work but as the days go by I get more and more sad and depressed expecting this month won't work. If the doctors have lots of hope isn't that a good sign??? I am testing on 5th Dec if :witch: doesn't show up. I don't want to test early I might get false positive from HCG shot


----------



## Toms Mummy

My af arrived 3 days ago :(..... Can't ttc for the next couple of months as OH isaway at work during our fertile dates! :dohh: Roll on end of Jan!


----------



## KelseyK

pcosfighter said:


> Ok ladies this is my first time having a go for so long. I took clomid days cd5-9, and I am currently 6dpo according to fertility friend I O'd in 19/11. BD every other day from day 9 to today haha.
> 
> Symptoms:
> Creamy white CM
> Sensitive nipples (but then I got this before too and it was just PMS!)
> 
> sigh I'm really hoping I am pregnant this month as we are seeing family in 3 weeks time and I am hoping that we will announce that we're pregnant rather than making lies as to why we're not pregnant yet :(

FX for you!! :dust: think positive and you'll totally get it!! :):):)



TayBabes92 said:


> I am dying for BFP this cycle!!! My doctors have gotten me all worked up to think this may actually work but as the days go by I get more and more sad and depressed expecting this month won't work. If the doctors have lots of hope isn't that a good sign??? I am testing on 5th Dec if :witch: doesn't show up. I don't want to test early I might get false positive from HCG shot

Think positive!!!!!! You got this!!! If your doctor is excited and thinking it will work you should be too! Good luck on the 5th!! Let us know all of your symptoms as they appear :) :dust::dust::dust:



Toms Mummy said:


> My af arrived 3 days ago :(..... Can't ttc for the next couple of months as OH isaway at work during our fertile dates! :dohh: Roll on end of Jan!

I'm so sorry!!
:hugs:
Hopefully the next one will be the one!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Ovulation Day: Lots of cm with light pink spotting
1 DPO: Lots of cm with streaks of blood
2 DPO: More cm with blood again (freaking out), fatigue lunchtime & night
3 DPO: Spotting again with cm, fatigue lunchtime & night, gas
4 DPO: Gas pains in morning, light spotting, lazy all day (weekend so that is pretty normal)
5 DPO: Gas, frustration kicked in :growlmad:, light pulling feeling on right side
6 DPO: Twinges, fatigue now! light spotting started again, sharp headache pain but doesn't last long


----------



## KelseyK

Updates anyone?!

I got my 1st REAL positive OPK today so I'm super excited!!! Yay!


----------



## rhiannon240

Fx for you Kelsey. :dust:

I tested again yesterday at a clinic and bfn. The nurse said that there is still a chance, but i don't really think so at this point and they wont do blood tests. I am now 14 days late :wacko: I have never missed a period before, but I guess there is first for everything. :)


----------



## KelseyK

I'm sorry!! I hope you get an answer here soon! Either a BFP or your AF so you can at least move on to the next cycle!!


----------



## KelseyK

TayBabes92 said:


> Ovulation Day: Lots of cm with light pink spotting
> 1 DPO: Lots of cm with streaks of blood
> 2 DPO: More cm with blood again (freaking out), fatigue lunchtime & night
> 3 DPO: Spotting again with cm, fatigue lunchtime & night, gas
> 4 DPO: Gas pains in morning, light spotting, lazy all day (weekend so that is pretty normal)
> 5 DPO: Gas, frustration kicked in :growlmad:, light pulling feeling on right side
> 6 DPO: Twinges, fatigue now! light spotting started again, sharp headache pain but doesn't last long

OMG sounds like a :bfp: on the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TayBabes92

KelseyK said:


> TayBabes92 said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation Day: Lots of cm with light pink spotting
> 1 DPO: Lots of cm with streaks of blood
> 2 DPO: More cm with blood again (freaking out), fatigue lunchtime & night
> 3 DPO: Spotting again with cm, fatigue lunchtime & night, gas
> 4 DPO: Gas pains in morning, light spotting, lazy all day (weekend so that is pretty normal)
> 5 DPO: Gas, frustration kicked in :growlmad:, light pulling feeling on right side
> 6 DPO: Twinges, fatigue now! light spotting started again, sharp headache pain but doesn't last long
> 
> OMG sounds like a :bfp: on the way!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


7DPO: (Spotting disappeared) fatigue, mini headaches, ewcm in the evening, acne started
8DPO: woke up at 5am felt wide awake and boiling hot all I wanted to do was cuddle hubby because in my dream we were LOL! Went back to sleep and couldn't wake up until 8am (extremely late for work) and feel fatigue all morning. Gas really bad this morning :)


----------



## KelseyK

Woohoo!! That all sounds great!! When I pg my sons father always called me his little heater lol!! When are you testing?!


----------



## TayBabes92

I am waiting until the 5th Dec! It just may kill me but after having HCG trigger shot I did a hpt and it was positive (my first ever positive but it was fake). I want to be sure that isn't still in my system if I really am not pregnant and get false hope.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies!
My main symptoms during entire tww were constant boob pain/twinges & acne. Since yesterday Gassy both ends & insomnia, waking at 2am & cannot get back to sleep. 
Had ib which i thought was early af at cd26 of 28 day cycle dried up by cd28.
Hope this helps someone! 
X


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks so much!!! What were your normal cycle lengths?


----------



## KelseyK

Opps nm. You said 28 haha!! Sorry! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TayBabes92

(Recap) 8 DPO: Fatigue, boiling hot in the morning, gas, acne, small amount ewcm.
9 DPO: Fatigue, boiling hot in the morning, acne, minor ewcm and white cm, hungry and turned off by red meat, twinges and pulling.


----------



## rhiannon240

Im out. Gl and :dust: everyone


----------



## KelseyK

rhiannon240 said:


> Im out. Gl and :dust: everyone

:hugs: I'm not sure when you will be testing again but we have a lovely group of girls over here December Lucky Threadif you would like to come and join in :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Thanks Kelsey. I probably will not test again until the very end of Dec. I will check out your Dec thread. :)


----------



## KelseyK

Okay so I'm going to start symptom spotting SUPER early.. I'm only 2DPO so my symptoms are prob just from O'ing but oh well lol

1DPO- Stabbing pains on right side, shot down to vagina. Stopped me in my tracks, lasted about 10 seconds happened a few times. AF type cramps at night.

2DPO- AF type cramps, creamy white sticky CM.


----------



## TayBabes92

I feel like I'm out :( I just don't seem to think its my month and I keep having light cramp pressure. They aren't real cramps but its just very light pressure and I get them when the :witch: is coming :(


----------

